# **The Lucky Thread**



## Sophist

For PAL mommies due Late Feb/Early March 2011

Continued from the 4/5 week thread we had going on a few weeks ago...

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## kafs78

Hi Soph,

im currently 7wks 3dys, and have today woken to one sore boob ( yes only 1!)
i also feel kinda queezy, but nothing too major....

im booked in for my first MW app next week, and on the 28/7/10 i am having a private scan done.......

How you doing?


----------



## Sophist

I'm doing well. Sick all the time, exhausted, hormonal & cranky, ha ha. I see my mw on Monday and should be able to see the baby at that appointment.

Have you heard from Heart Tree and Mrsarkozi and the others from our 4/5 wk thread? I hope they are ok, they were both so worried about their LO's.


----------



## kafs78

no havent saw any threads from Heartree for a while now actually.....hmm


----------



## korrinalex

Hi guys, I am 8/3 today I think, and it's my 3rd anniversary! Planning to go out for a meal but feeling sick, exhausted and quite frankly cannot be gassed!! Have been attempting to get ready for approx 3 hours....not so swift. Apart from that, I am quite cheery and optimistic today!!

Hope you are having a good day and taking it easy xx


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> no havent saw any threads from Heartree for a while now actually.....hmm

I hope she's ok. I know she was worrying about her LO.



korrinalex said:


> Hi guys, I am 8/3 today I think, and it's my 3rd anniversary! Planning to go out for a meal but feeling sick, exhausted and quite frankly cannot be gassed!! Have been attempting to get ready for approx 3 hours....not so swift. Apart from that, I am quite cheery and optimistic today!!
> 
> Hope you are having a good day and taking it easy xx

Welcome and happy anniversary! I think you and I are pretty close to each other in our pregnancies.

How is everyone doing? I'm tired, sick, and tired of being sick. I go in for my check up and scan tomorrow!! I'm excited and nervous.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hey guys, nice to see you all on here  I'm 8 weeks tomo and going to gp today to see if they will refer me for an early scan, most of my symptoms have disappeared :-( hopefully they will let me have a scan as otherwise I'll pay for a private one but I don't want to go there as it's the same place they told me our little pea had died last time :-( 

Good luck with the appt today sophist, update us. 

I guess you guys didn't see but heart tree lost her bean :hugs:


----------



## korrinalex

Rainbowpea said:


> Hey guys, nice to see you all on here  I'm 8 weeks tomo and going to gp today to see if they will refer me for an early scan, most of my symptoms have disappeared :-( hopefully they will let me have a scan as otherwise I'll pay for a private one but I don't want to go there as it's the same place they told me our little pea had died last time :-(
> 
> Good luck with the appt today sophist, update us.
> 
> I guess you guys didn't see but heart tree lost her bean :hugs:

I hope you get on ok at the docs/hosp. Keep us posted. My symptoms were full on last night and non-existent today. It is soooooo stressful, isn't it? Good luck.:flower:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Thanks Hun. My symptoms have been quite on/off but more off ATM. After the mmc in nov I am super stressed about it! Went to a different dr than normal today and she was so nice, didn't make me feel silly at all. Have an appt for a scan tomo at epau at 1.50. At least we will know then x


----------



## kafs78

RAinbow i think we are due the same day.... 1.3.11??

Its soooo awful for Heartree, im literally sitting here godsmacked.... my thoughts are with her.

So whats your symptoms then?


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> Hey guys, nice to see you all on here  I'm 8 weeks tomo and going to gp today to see if they will refer me for an early scan, most of my symptoms have disappeared :-( hopefully they will let me have a scan as otherwise I'll pay for a private one but I don't want to go there as it's the same place they told me our little pea had died last time :-(
> 
> Good luck with the appt today sophist, update us.
> 
> I guess you guys didn't see but heart tree lost her bean :hugs:

Hi nice to see you!! I hope your symptoms being gone is just good news and that your placenta is pumping out everything LO needs.

I am so sorry to hear of Amanda's loss. I know she was worried she was going to. :( 

Thanks for the good wishes, I'm leaving in about 5 minutes. So nervous and excited.


----------



## kafs78

OH Sophie, HURRRYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Sophist

Well we took the kids to the aquarium afterward...sorry its been hours since I got out of the mw's.

Everything looks so great. Baby is there, yolk is there, nice big sac and a strong hb at 170 bpm. 

She showed me the results of my urinalysis and she said she wouldn't expect to find healthier urine in anyone. No ketones this time!! (that was the only indicator of problems before I lost my LO at 15 wks)


----------



## Rainbowpea

Yay sophist great news! Am sick with nerves for mine today :-( been up since 4.30! Going to do a mound of ironing and cleaning try to keep my mind off it!


----------



## kafs78

Oh good like Rainbow and hurry up amd tell us the gd news...

Soph - so happy for you - must be a huge relief?
Tell me ( as we are only a few days apart) :
1 - did your due date change?
2 - did they have to move about for a whiole before they saw baby, or did it come up straightaway?


----------



## Rainbowpea

Good news girls, baby is perfect with perfect little heartbeat :happydance: soooo relieved! Measured 5 days ahead at 8w 5d but I know exactly when I ovulated so not sure about that but not going to argue with a bigger baby! Xx when is your scan kafs?


----------



## kafs78

Getting a private scan at 9wk +1day = this is on Wed 28th July....


----------



## Rainbowpea

Not too long then, though I'm sure it will drag for you! Fx all goes great, I'm sure it will! Xx


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> Oh good like Rainbow and hurry up amd tell us the gd news...
> 
> Soph - so happy for you - must be a huge relief?
> Tell me ( as we are only a few days apart) :
> 1 - did your due date change?
> 2 - did they have to move about for a whiole before they saw baby, or did it come up straightaway?

Thanks! She didn't change my due date, and really just checked the HB, size/shape of the sac, etc. She didn't do any measuring. (The mw did it on her small in office u/s machine, so there wasn't a tech there or anything) although since it was an external scan she said at 8 weeks she was surprised we were able to see a baby. So in 4 weeks when I go back we will see how things look then.

She said my uterus tilts forward which makes it easier to see though, and she had to push into my stomach a little with the wand to be able to see the baby, but it was maybe 15 seconds of searching to find it.

I know when I ovulated, and we didn't do any BD sex before then because of DH's travel, so I can't see any reason why my dates would be off.



Rainbowpea said:


> Good news girls, baby is perfect with perfect little heartbeat :happydance: soooo relieved! Measured 5 days ahead at 8w 5d but I know exactly when I ovulated so not sure about that but not going to argue with a bigger baby! Xx when is your scan kafs?

Thrilled for you! I'm so glad, and now you and I are due at almost the exact same time!



kafs78 said:


> Getting a private scan at 9wk +1day = this is on Wed 28th July....

Awesome, its only just over a week away! I'm anxious to hear your news.

The kids announced to my parents and IL's yesterday. My parents are so thrilled, but my MIL asked DH if it was planned. She really irritates the crud out of me.


----------



## kafs78

MIL eh!!! ( remember we will be one, one day!)


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> MIL eh!!! ( remember we will be one, one day!)

Ha, yeah. I don't know what it is about her that she manages to say something irritating every time I see or talk to her. :growlmad: She has inspired me to make sure my son knows how to cook & clean up after himself, as a gift for my future DIL.


----------



## korrinalex

Hi ladies, 

so lovely to hear all the good news from the scans! I hope you are all having a great day. I think I was the most tired I have ever been yesterday, but today I feel good (symptomless, but not going to worry???) and have more energy. 

Are your symptoms coming and going as much as mine? I don't feel as worried after the 8 week scan but you know how it is!!!

Loved the MIL comment...so typical!! 
xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Mothers in law eh?! Not telling mine until I'm so fat she guesses lol! She was super insensitive after the mmc (she asked my DH why I was still upset a couple of months later) I can't be doing with her comPlete lack of sensitivity now! 

My symptoms are here and there, they come and go and are not bad at all hence all my worry but all was good at the scan so I think that's obv just normal for some of us!


----------



## Sophist

This is the sort of thing that made me not want to tell her until this LO is 5 or 6 years old. :D 

I've been feeling a little better since I started taking unisom/b6 at night. It hits me pretty hard in the late afternoon though, and I'm still really tired so not getting a whole lot done.


----------



## korrinalex

That's reassuring, Rainbowpea...fingers crossed that they will be back tomorrow (can't believe I am wishing that!!). :wacko:

Imagine if you could just tell your MIL to "Shut it!" when she is being a complete pain in the ass. Ah...you can but dream....My SIL is even worse than MIL....... however.....they are 3000 miles away :happydance: so happy days.....until they visit, which is usually for a loooooooong time.:growlmad:

Have a good one ladies.....take it easy x


----------



## Sophist

How is everyone doing? I feel like the weeks are starting to go a teeny bit faster lately--I'll be 9 wks tomorrow! Nothing exciting going on pregnancy wise, but I was able to go for a walk yesterday, which meant I must have had some energy. Today I need to clean house and plan my son's birthday party.


----------



## Rainbowpea

yay for 9 weeks! I might be 9 weeks too if their measurements are right! I can't believe I made it this far already! AFM I was up at 4am to pee then felt sick so was ill, then was too awake to go back to sleep :dohh: so this afternoon had a bit of a sicky feeling lull but picked up enough to eat some dinner. Hubby home now so he's washing up and putting DD to bed :thumbup:

Glad you're feeling a bit more well, what are the plans for the party? xx


----------



## Sophist

The party was simple--just a "late over". He invited 3 friends to come eat pizza and play video games, then at 10pm we took them all home. 9 year old birthday parties are a lot easier than younger kids, basically all I had to do was shop for food & wrap gifts!

I had a tiny bit of pink spotting yesterday, so I'm doing constant "knicker checks" but things seem to be ok. I'm as sick as ever so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


How is everyone?


----------



## korrinalex

Hi everyone, I am having a good day so far...yesterday I had indigestion and cramping so just took it easy...up twice last night to wee. I seem to be good until about 4/5pm then I am so tired and good for nothing! My appetite is coming and going but not feeling very sick at all anymore. My tolerance levels are quite low and I am pretty crabby! Hope it goes away before I return to school, although I usually have a lot more patience for the kids anyway...here's hoping. Hope you all have a chill Sunday. x


----------



## Sophist

Good morning girls, it's Monday! How is everyone? I hope all our ladies are still here....


----------



## kafs78

hey Soph.....

My scan is tomorrow (Tues) as my MW suggested an early scan for reassurance! ( so i have canc my private scan and save £100)

I am so nervous but also just dying to get it over with.

I will of course update you guys when i get back


----------



## korrinalex

Good luck Kafs...hope you get some good news tomorrow. x


----------



## Rainbowpea

Still here! Had a bit of an off day today, felt a bit sick on and off but can't complain as haven't had it at all bad! Spent the day mega cleaning, must be the nesting starting early! Hope everyone else ok? Good luck with the scan kafs, what time is it? X


----------



## korrinalex

Rainbowpea...talking of nesting, I have started to decorate entire place, sourced curtain material, framed pictures I had lying around for a year, bought a new rug....I normally drag my heels so much about this kinda thing... it's weird but good.


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> hey Soph.....
> 
> My scan is tomorrow (Tues) as my MW suggested an early scan for reassurance! ( so i have canc my private scan and save £100)
> 
> I am so nervous but also just dying to get it over with.
> 
> I will of course update you guys when i get back

I can't wait! Good luck to you!



Rainbowpea said:


> Still here! Had a bit of an off day today, felt a bit sick on and off but can't complain as haven't had it at all bad! Spent the day mega cleaning, must be the nesting starting early! Hope everyone else ok? Good luck with the scan kafs, what time is it? X




korrinalex said:


> Rainbowpea...talking of nesting, I have started to decorate entire place, sourced curtain material, framed pictures I had lying around for a year, bought a new rug....I normally drag my heels so much about this kinda thing... it's weird but good.

I'm cleaning today too, but not of my own free will. Daughter's room had to be cleaned and I deserve a medal for doing it.


----------



## kafs78

well ladies, i couldnt have asked for a better scan.... saw the Hb straightaway,which was a relief!

I will be back in about 3 weeks for my 12wk scan............. so, so far so good!!


----------



## korrinalex

So delighted for you! I have been checking for your post a lot tonight! What great news!


----------



## kafs78

Aw thanks Kor.... just feels so good to know im past the stage my last baby died - although i know each day is still vitally important..


----------



## Rainbowpea

Yay kafs that's great news! :happydance:


----------



## Sophist

Yes, Kafs78 that is great news! Thrilled for you!


----------



## korrinalex

Hello all, more good news to share to keep us all hopeful...I had 10 week scan this morning...everything great...he was very active, wee heart pumping away good style and a wee hand waving. Hubbie made it with me today as well which made it even better. The midwife put me back to 9/5 which makes due date 26th Feb for now. I have my dating scan appointment on 11th so not long now. I am actually feeling quite excited instead of terrified. Sure it will pass lol! 

Hope everyone is having a good day. xox


----------



## Rainbowpea

Ah that's great. Fab news, can't believe you saw a wave! X


----------



## Sophist

Hand waving...so cute!

I'll be MIA for a few weeks girls, I'm going to my mom's. She can cook for my family and I can just rest. I'm still struggling with sickness and its starting to get me down, hopefully when I get back I'll be feeling better.


----------



## korrinalex

Sophist said:


> Hand waving...so cute!
> 
> I'll be MIA for a few weeks girls, I'm going to my mom's. She can cook for my family and I can just rest. I'm still struggling with sickness and its starting to get me down, hopefully when I get back I'll be feeling better.

Oh Sophist, I hope you get lots of tlc at mom's and that you feel better soon. Take care x


----------



## kafs78

Yeh Soph - enjoy the rest!!

Korr - where in Scotland are you... are you going to the Princess Royal for your scan?
IM 9 weeks, so im only 5 days behind you!! we could be in labour together - now funny would that be?


----------



## Rainbowpea

sophist hope you get a good rest. I'm super sick today myself and I have to work - typical as I've had like three weeks off and I feel dog rough today! Make the most of someone looking after you hun, I would! xx


----------



## korrinalex

kafs78 said:


> Yeh Soph - enjoy the rest!!
> 
> Korr - where in Scotland are you... are you going to the Princess Royal for your scan?
> IM 9 weeks, so im only 5 days behind you!! we could be in labour together - now funny would that be?

I am going to the Princess Royal.....I bet we do end up in at the same time!!


----------



## kafs78

Were you from korr? 

Im Cumbernauld


----------



## korrinalex

Hi Kafs, I stay in Dennistoun but am from Argyll originally.... I teach in a primary school in the East End so Dennistoun handy for school and town...and the Princess Royal...I can walk there in 20 mins...handy when I go into labour, he,he!!


----------



## kafs78

oh, hope you dont go into labour in class!!


----------



## korrinalex

kafs78 said:


> oh, hope you dont go into labour in class!!

That would be a new learning experience fo rthe kids! Lol!!


----------



## kafs78

UPDATE:

I saw my MW again today and told her i had brown blood again on Sat night ( now between u and me, it only lasted 1 wipe and then went away - but i didnt tell her that!)

She said i was to be rescanned again, as i said i had cramps too - well this isnt a lie either as i have had cramps - but i suppose we all have.

So lucky me has a second scan tomrrow ( tues)... i will of course keep you all posted!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

ooh fx crossed for your scan today hun xx


----------



## kafs78

Well another successful scan for me!!

It was the same hosp, same room and same MW that scanned me with my MC.... bad omen i thought - but NO a strong ND HEALTHY BEAN !!

lONG MAY IT CONTINUE!!


----------



## korrinalex

Great news kafs! I always get the same MW at the Princess Royal. She is fab.
My boking appointment in 11th is my next one....fingers crossed I get that far!!!


----------



## kafs78

Who was your MW, was it Eileen in the EPU??

My 12wks scan is the 16th, but im going to delay it one week so my OH can come!!


----------



## Ang3l

I am now 8 weeks and 2 days! Im feeling great and I have quite a lot of symptoms lol which I am grateful for every one lol.

I have started feeling a bit sick every day now most of the day as well as some aches and pains and backache lol. Boobs also quite sore and bigger and I got my 1st craving last night lol! 

I woke up really wanting vinegar at about 12 in the morning! I never take vinegar with anything usually so its just really weird. I then wanted tomato soup really badly so there is me at 1am out making soup lol! :)

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev071pf___.png


----------



## Rainbowpea

Yay kafs good news! I've been having a bit of pain on my left hand side low down feels a bit like a stitch. Been resting up and it eases off then but stressing out still. Can't wait for my next scan on tues, just hope I get that far too :-(


----------



## korrinalex

kafs78 said:


> Who was your MW, was it Eileen in the EPU??
> 
> My 12wks scan is the 16th, but im going to delay it one week so my OH can come!!

Hi, yes it was Eileen...I got her when I lost the last one and she has seen me all the way through. She has been great. 



Rainbowpea said:


> Yay kafs good news! I've been having a bit of pain on my left hand side low down feels a bit like a stitch. Been resting up and it eases off then but stressing out still. Can't wait for my next scan on tues, just hope I get that far too :-(

Try not to worry Rainbowpea....(wish I could practise what I preach!). Tuesday seems a long way off. Maybe they could take you earlier just to ease your worry? Is it worth a try?


----------



## Rainbowpea

right good news for now *touches all the wood she can find* pain has gone! so relieved, this morning I was even thinking of going into a&e. had a bath, stressed a lot, got out and it was gone :shrug:

sooo, hoping to make it until tues scan after all! how I am going to get through the next 30 weeks without giving myself heart failure is beyond me! xx


----------



## korrinalex

That's good...glad the pain has gone....I am the same with worrying. I had a hormonal argument that got out of hand on Sunday (OH won't say that again to his pregnant crazy wife, lol!!!), so got really upset then had cramps at night. Since then I have had nothing and am convincing myself that something has gone wrong....would love some major symptoms to kick in right now for reassurance, but haven't had many symptoms anyway so god knows where my head is at!! We worry if we do have them ,and we worry if we don't. I wish it was like the 1st time preggars....blissful ignorance of all these things that can happen and feeling so happy. 

It will all be worth it one day!!


----------



## kafs78

i think all the aches and pains are a good sign.... as long as its not extreme cramps!
means things are growing and stretching.

Korr - Eileen is lovely eh? i saw her on Tues for my scan and what a laugh we had....i stress laugh AFTER i saw the heartbeat....

Wish all MW's could be like her!!


----------



## korrinalex

kafs78 said:


> i think all the aches and pains are a good sign.... as long as its not extreme cramps!
> means things are growing and stretching.
> 
> Korr - Eileen is lovely eh? i saw her on Tues for my scan and what a laugh we had....i stress laugh AFTER i saw the heartbeat....
> 
> Wish all MW's could be like her!!

I know...she is great...know what you mean about after you see the heartbeat!! I don't think I breathed for about a minute the last time until Eileen said everything was ok. I could not do that job to save my life!!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

hey girls had my scan today and everything was perfect! :happydance: put me one week ahead now so am 12 weeks - woo hoo for fast forwarding a week! Hope everyone is doing ok? x


----------



## korrinalex

That's brilliant! So chuffed for you.....Mine is tomorrow...will see where they put me....last scan I was 2 days behind or something... will keep you posted.


----------



## Rainbowpea

korrinalex said:


> That's brilliant! So chuffed for you.....Mine is tomorrow...will see where they put me....last scan I was 2 days behind or something... will keep you posted.

Thanks hun, good luck today! Xx


----------



## korrinalex

Hi all, had my booking appointment today and everything was good. Still back a couple of days...due date 26th Feb! Woohooo!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

congrats korrinalex! glad everything was ok! xx


----------



## kafs78

Aw this is gr8 Kor and Rainbow - hopef we will all ahev a H&H 9months!!

My scans on Mon - and i will update then.


----------



## Sophist

Girls! I'm glad to see everyone is still here! I'm back from my trip, and I think that maybe, just maybe my sickness is finally going! The last few days I've had waves of nausea, but not the constant sick. I'm very grateful for that. Going to the MW on Tuesday for a check up.


----------



## korrinalex

Hi Sophist and welcome back! Glad to hear the sickness is easing off...good luck on Tuesday...all will be great!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sophist said:


> Girls! I'm glad to see everyone is still here! I'm back from my trip, and I think that maybe, just maybe my sickness is finally going! The last few days I've had waves of nausea, but not the constant sick. I'm very grateful for that. Going to the MW on Tuesday for a check up.

Welcome back!!


----------



## kafs78

Yes welcome back..

My MS has virtually gone as well. No sore boobs either... infact no symptoms really - apart from a growing tummy.

I have my 12wk scan 2morrow, and i will of course keep you all posted.


----------



## korrinalex

Good luck kafs....take a good book....I was there from 10.00 until quarter to 3!!! 20 minutes scan, half hour with midwife and doctor. The rest was waiting!! It will also be hot, hot, hot!

I am like Big Mama all of a sudden. Nothing fits. Yikes!:wacko:


----------



## Rainbowpea

kafs78 said:


> Yes welcome back..
> 
> My MS has virtually gone as well. No sore boobs either... infact no symptoms really - apart from a growing tummy.
> 
> I have my 12wk scan 2morrow, and i will of course keep you all posted.

Good luck kafs xx


----------



## kafs78

aw naw.. i assume you didnt have a full bladder all that time?

The Princess Royal better be punctual today...


----------



## Sophist

Good luck Kafs! Keep us updated!!


----------



## kafs78

Well im back...... scan was brilliant.!!!
baby doing great, and my date is 5/3/11.........

Now can i give a sigh of relief?


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> Well im back...... scan was brilliant.!!!
> baby doing great, and my date is 5/3/11.........
> 
> Now can i give a sigh of relief?

I'm so glad!!


----------



## korrinalex

YAY!!!!! That is fantastic news! So pleased! We are exactly a week apart so you never know if our paths might cross at the PRM!! 

I have a private nuchal scan on Thursday because I am 40 and my age automatically puts me at high risk for down syndrome....hoping it gives me a good result so that I don't have to think about the amnio. 

Anyway, rejoice at your great news!!! We have a lot to be very cheery about!!:flower:


----------



## kafs78

Oh Korr i really wish you the best of luck on Thurs...

My friend at work had her baby at 42, and Kyle was born 100% healthy - so try not to worry


----------



## Rainbowpea

kafs78 said:


> Well im back...... scan was brilliant.!!!
> baby doing great, and my date is 5/3/11.........
> 
> Now can i give a sigh of relief?

definitely! sighs of relief all round it think! xx


----------



## korrinalex

kafs78 said:


> Oh Korr i really wish you the best of luck on Thurs...
> 
> My friend at work had her baby at 42, and Kyle was born 100% healthy - so try not to worry

Thanks Kafs...I am not too worried....wierd!!!..just going on the docs advice to try and avoid the amnio if possible because of the risk of miscarriage. I am hoping I will get good results so that I can kinda forget about it if you know what I mean. Will keep you posted x


----------



## Sophist

Hi all!

Back from the MW...

She went over my labs with me and everything looks great. My iron counts are off the charts good, which is really great for my home birth plans. No ketones in my urine, I've only gained 1 lb, and baby's HB is 154.

We saw baby but s/he wasn't showing a nub. It looked like s/he was waving!! Very cute!


----------



## korrinalex

Great news Sophist! All good!! You get such different tests from us...and I haven't even been weighed at all by a mw/doctor. I think I have put on about 4 pounds, but it's mostly boobs I think!!


----------



## kafs78

Glad all is going well for us 12wkers


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> Great news Sophist! All good!! You get such different tests from us...and I haven't even been weighed at all by a mw/doctor. I think I have put on about 4 pounds, but it's mostly boobs I think!!

What blood work/urine tests are they doing for you at this point?

She has me weigh myself on the scale in her office and just report the weights to her. 

In past pregnancies when I've been seen by an OB they never explain test results, other than things like "You have a UTI" or "everything is fine." My MW's have always explained everything in detail.


----------



## korrinalex

Sophist said:


> korrinalex said:
> 
> 
> Great news Sophist! All good!! You get such different tests from us...and I haven't even been weighed at all by a mw/doctor. I think I have put on about 4 pounds, but it's mostly boobs I think!!
> 
> What blood work/urine tests are they doing for you at this point?
> 
> She has me weigh myself on the scale in her office and just report the weights to her.
> 
> In past pregnancies when I've been seen by an OB they never explain test results, other than things like "You have a UTI" or "everything is fine." My MW's have always explained everything in detail.Click to expand...

I have had scans at 6,8 and 10 weeks, and bloods and urine at 12 weeks...that's it really....no levels done, no weighing...this is National Health Service, which has been a pretty good service I have to say!

Today I went for a private nuchal scan and the nurse did weigh me (although I wish she hadn't!). She took blood to test for downs, then during the scan the doctor measured the nuchal fold at the back of the neck, which was perfectly normal (1.4mm) and checked for a nasal bone. I heard the heartbeat and the blood passing through the cord which was quite something!

Anyway, he was very happy with what he saw and said that the bloods were very unlikely to throw up anthing untoward, so that's that...no amnio required thank god. 

Hooray. 

This is a lucky thread I think!!!:flower:


----------



## kafs78

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rainbowpea

great news korrinalex! x


----------



## korrinalex

Thanks guys!!! I am finally allowing myself to be very happy and excited!!!xx


----------



## Sophist

Awesome news!


----------



## kafs78

me2


----------



## Sophist

How is everyone feeling/doing? Do we still have a lucky thread? Check in please!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi Sophist how are you? this is still a lucky thread I hope! I have got sooooo sick lately. think it serves me right for stressing about the lack of symptoms I had, now I have too much sickness! I have to eat every hour or so to stave it off so am going to be one fat mamma! 

oooh and I have a little bump now too  Ordered a doppler online so hoping it comes tomorrow, be nice to just have that reassurance that all is ok. 

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

oooh i forgot, 14 weeks tomo, 2nd tri wow! xx


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> Hi Sophist how are you? this is still a lucky thread I hope! I have got sooooo sick lately. think it serves me right for stressing about the lack of symptoms I had, now I have too much sickness! I have to eat every hour or so to stave it off so am going to be one fat mamma!
> 
> oooh and I have a little bump now too  Ordered a doppler online so hoping it comes tomorrow, be nice to just have that reassurance that all is ok.
> 
> How is everyone else? xx




Rainbowpea said:


> oooh i forgot, 14 weeks tomo, 2nd tri wow! xx

Sorry to hear about the sickness! I know what you mean about having to eat constantly!! I'm the same way, only my mw told me on Tuesday I'm supposed to start gaining 1 lb a week, and I haven't gained an ounce since then.

Which doppler did you get?

I have a tiny little bump too--I'm so thrilled!


----------



## Rainbowpea

sickness not too bad today phew as I've got looooads of work on! I got the hi bebe one, just off ebay, but still not here today :-(


----------



## Sophist

Girls would you say a prayer for me? I'm cramping...not hard, but its been pretty constant all night. No bleeding, so they are telling me its nothing to worry about, but I'm worrying anyway. Help me keep this thread a lucky one!


----------



## Rainbowpea

no bleeding is a really really good sign. praying for you sweetie, rest up and hopefully it will ease off xx might just be stretching xx


----------



## korrinalex

Hi everyone...sorry I have been off the radar...family problems. 
Hope everyone still doing ok!

All ok here, but I am mildly cramping too Sophist...I think maybe it's the ligiments stretching and I am also getting very mild back ache too. Everything is just stretching out I think!!! 

I have been quite stressed with the family issues and had a horrible night last night. I got up to wee twice, then thought I got up a 3rd time. It turned out to be a nightmare but seemed so real. In it I realised as I stood in the kitchen door way that I had started bleeding...was shouting for DH then the baby just came out (miscarriage). It was tiny and fully formed..I couldn't find any clothes to go to hospital...someone had been in my house and taken them all (and sprayed graffiti on my bathroom walls). I was blaming myself for being so stressed out. I only realised it was a dream when my alarm went off. Horrible!!!
So today I have decided - no more stressing. My family are a nightmare and I am leaving them to it. Quite easy as they are not talking to me anyway. :shrug:


----------



## kafs78

HELLO everyone..... just prying myself away from the Big Bro final to check whats going on here.

Yes i have been getting cramps too, but i reckon its all normal...

GUESS WHAT???? i heard the HB on my doppler about an hr ago, for the first time!! Cant blood find it now tho... typical.

Sophs - stay clam, your pregnancy LIKE ALL OF OURS is plodding away nicely.

Out of curiosity.. whats all your names??? makes it more personal

Im Kathleen XX


----------



## kafs78

Oh for got to say.... i am showing too, but its my 2nd preg ( not inc my loss) so they say you show earlier..... i start off flat tummied, then throughout the day i get bigger


----------



## korrinalex

Hi Kathleen, glad you are doing well....think I might have to get a doppler....sounds amazing. I am Karen...husband calls me korrin (an old standing joke) hence the user name. xx


----------



## korrinalex

ps....my tummy popped out about a week ago...it was quite a sudden thing!! I had just a wee curve before....don't suppose the fact I am having chocolate with my hot chocolate is helping lol!!


----------



## Sophist

Thanks so much for the kind thoughts. Cramping seems to have stopped. DH says since I'm taking blood thinners it seems like if something were going wrong, I'd start bleeding quickly--so I'm holding that thought!!

Karen, sorry to hear about the family issues. I hate dealing with family sometimes. That dream sounds just awful. I'm having crazy dreams too, but its like, dreaming I'm teaching first grade, and its St. Patricks day but I forgot to wear green, so all the little kids are pinching me. :wacko:

Kathleen, great idea to share our names! 

I'm Sophia...chose my user name because it's a play on my name and a sarcastic nod to the meaning of sophist, to remind me to not act like a "know it all" Cuz I tend to do that. :haha:

Today is my son's first day of school (3rd grade) so I'm headed out to pick him up. Then I have to clean, clean, clean my house before my book club meeting, which I'd rather cancel.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sophia glad the cramping has stopped! Kathleen yay for finding a heartbeat! Hope I'm correctly matching the name to the username! I'm Alina by the way :hi:


----------



## Rainbowpea

I'm thinking bump pictures next!


----------



## kafs78

Oh Alina, what a good idea...

lets all load bump pics... i will post mines in the next day or so when i find my camera.

Sophia - i though it was Sophie!
Karen - Korrin it is ( like korrin in Big bro!!)

XX


----------



## kafs78

PS) my hubby said " why are you grinnig at the laptop" and didnt realise i was -" its because im excited about seeing the bumps!", and proceeded to tell him about the bump pics...

he said im "sad"


----------



## Sophist

Kathleen-you can call me Sophie... my family does sometimes so I don't mind at all!

Do you girls have bumps yet? I can feel my bump and can't button my jeans, but I'm not sure much would show in a picture just yet. :oops:

Is anyone else still sick? I'm nauseated several hours a day, and vomiting almost every day. I've thrown up more each week in the last 2 weeks than I did the whole pregnancy before then! I had to skip the youth group I help out with last night because I couldn't get off the couch.


----------



## korrinalex

kafs78 said:


> PS) my hubby said " why are you grinnig at the laptop" and didnt realise i was -" its because im excited about seeing the bumps!", and proceeded to tell him about the bump pics...
> 
> he said im "sad"

lol...I will have to take my own pic as don't think I will be able to rope DH into it!!!

Sophia, I have not been sick at all....I really feel for you...surely it should be easing off by now. The tiredness was the worst thing to hit me...I ws sleeping for 15 hours a day in my summer holidays and am still doing this at weekends. Storing up for when the bambino comes!! I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sophist

Thanks...thank goodness its not all day long. I'll be fine and then suddenly be gagging. I'm wearing my sea bands like a fashion accessory though! I'm napping every day, but not sleeping well at night.

And get this--DH sprained his ankle really badly at basketball. So he can't walk and I'm the walking dead. Good thing kids are resilient!


----------



## kafs78

im not sick at all, nor tired.... pretty lucky i guess

my gums bleed tho when i brush


----------



## Sophist

My gums are bleeding too.

My uterus is def higher than it was a few days ago, woot!!


----------



## Sophist

I think I may change the title of the thread to reflect our due dates instead of weeks, since we are all much further than 7/8 weeks....anyone mind? Maybe I'll call it "The Lucky Thread" or something.


----------



## kafs78

YES DO IT..... we need luck all the way !!


----------



## kafs78

WOOP WOOp the lucky thread - lets go for 1,000,000 posts!!


----------



## Sophist

Girls, are you feeling your LO move yet?

Last night I realized I am! It's like he drifts around though, really funny. I'll feel a hard spot that gradually glides over to the other side.


----------



## kafs78

ive been feeling "something" for a couple of weeks now. recognised it from my 1st preg.

Its not a kick, but a wee spazm which i know is the baby...

Def getting a wee belly now though.

U?


----------



## Sophist

I think I'm at the "is she pregnant or just fat?" stage. If I'm wearing maternity clothes I look preg. If I'm not, I just look chubby. I can feel a bump with my hand, but it doesn't really show. 

I'm being a little hormonal right now, but I'm irritated with my prima donna of a SIL. She's had a hard time with my brother's wife having twins because they are younger & get lots of attention that her littlest used to get. So when I got pg, I told DH, just watch, she's going to be pg again within 2 months.

So she offered me "her" maternity clothes. These are 
-her clothes
-my clothes I loaned her for her last pregnancy that she never returned
-clothes from a couple of friends 

Well she's loaned out all the clothes to other people in the past, including mine, and when I got the clothes a lot of my favorite things are gone. I was ok with that because with her stuff and her friend's stuff, I had more than I would have with just my own...until she announced a couple days ago that she's 6 weeks along, "already showing" and wants the clothes back. She knew she was pg before she loaned me the clothes and didn't say anything--now I'm scrambling to find clothes for cheap, since this is probably my last baby and I don't want to spend a ton of $$ on clothes I will wear for 6 months of my life. At least had she told me to begin with, I would have had a couple more weeks to shop around! Now I can barely fit in my regular clothes and I have to give most of this back to her.

And then my other SIL brought me some preggie pops for my sickness and SIL #1 and my mom insisted we split them with SIL #1 because she "needs" them too! I thought it was rude, why can't SIL #2 do something nice for me? And after I've been sick the last 11 weeks and searching for relief while SIL #1 is just barely starting to feel sick.

I was pregnant with my daughter at the same time she was with hers, and it was horrible how competitive and self centered she was the whole time. I do NOT want to do this again with her. SIL #2 and my brother were both irritated too and my brother said something about her "feeling obligated to steal your thunder."

Thanks for listening to me rant--why do IL's have to always be so inconvenient?


----------



## korrinalex

Sorry Sophist, sounds like you have a hellova SIL! Don't let her get to you too much....bloom, bloom, bloom!!! Go out and treat yourself to just one fab new outfit and wear with gusto!! Rise above her pettiness...it's not worth it, although I know how hard that is with these damn hormones! For the rest of the required clothes...well, I just went on ebay and got some serious bargains...just remove her from the equation so she has no outlet for spite. 

Where are you from in the U.S? My DH is a New Yorker living over here.

xx


----------



## kafs78

Hey - sounds like the SIL for hell.... luckily i get one with both my SIL!

As for the clothes... try looking about at sale items the now online/ Ive managed to get a few maternity sale items for about £5 each!!


----------



## Sophist

Thanks girls. She just irritates me to no end! Well, following your & Dh's advice, I'm doing just that--I have ordered 9 outfits off the radio want ads (like a local ebay, but set prices, no bidding). I'm giving all her stuff back to her and just going to move on.

Korrin-I'm in Utah.


----------



## korrinalex

Good for you....she sounds like a complete pain. 

Utah....must be very beautiful there....it's so funny that we can share our baby experiences witrh people so far away!!!


----------



## kafs78

Yes it is strange.....

Sophia is in Utah and we're both near Glasgow!!


----------



## Sophist

Utah is gorgeous--if you ever get the chance to come here you must! And lots of outdoorsy things to do and explore as well.

Has anyone heard from Alina? She hasn't posted to this thread for several days. I hope all is well with her and her LO.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hey girls! I'm here, just away for a few days in the middle of nowhere where I didn't even have mobile signal! very strange for an iphone addict! the bed and breakfast where we are now has wifi though 

all good here, thanks for thinking of me! will catch up properly when I'm back later this week, hope everyone is doing good! p.s. The lucky thread - i love it! xx


----------



## Sophist

Glad to see you Alina! Enjoy the rest of your trip.

So...I did a Hello Baby gender test on Friday, and I got a boy result. Well, I'm supposed to leave it on the counter for a week and see if it changes--it's still saying the same. So it looks like unless it changes in the next 24 hours, that I'm predicted a little BOY!

And, tomorrow I will be 15 weeks! Huge milestone for me, because my last loss was at 15 weeks. My belly is growing much better this time around, so I'm feeling mostly confident, but also just a little nervous because Dh is out of town. Once tomorrow is over I will be feeling more relieved and maybe ready to start SHOPPING for baby!

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## korrinalex

Congratulations on your prediction Sophia...great news. My belly is growing better and very differently this time too. 

I had a very "challenging" day at school....it was 89/29 degrees in my classroom, the kids were playing up and I was trying to fit in management jobs concurrently with teaching....not good for the stress levels. The kids who stepped out of line really wish they hadn't!!! Today is the first time I have ever put children to stand in the corridor....there was no other way other than blowing a gasket!!! These damn hormones make everything twice as difficult!

TFI Friday manana!!!


----------



## kafs78

HI

Glad we are all doing well. Think we are all getting ourselves nice little bumps.

I slowly starting to tell people that im preg. I kinda drop it into the convo " yeh, yeh, oh did i tell you im 3mnths preg?" feels better than publicly announcing it ( say on facebook) and then jinxing myself.

I have decided to wait till my 20wk scn before i buy my pram, cot etc.. again airing on the side of caution. 
I use my doppler most days and that is the BEST reassurance ever!

Take care
Kathleen X


----------



## korrinalex

I am having a worry evening, so just ordered a doppler for myself too....hope it comes soon!! Enjoy the sun Kathleen...we don't see this lovely weather too often!!


----------



## Sophist

I made it to 15 weeks!!!!!


----------



## korrinalex

Sophist said:


> I made it to 15 weeks!!!!!

Yay!!!!!


----------



## kafs78

double yeh!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this really is gonna be a lucky thread.............i can feel it

XX


----------



## Sophist

So today has been a lucky day. My SIL came to pick up her maternity clothes, and then a friend invited my kids over for a playdate and when I dropped them off she gave me a bag of hers to use! She had her baby a few months ago, so its mostly summer...but it gives me something to wear while its still hot out at least! Yeah!

What is everyone up to?


----------



## korrinalex

I just got my doppler in the post this morning.....took me ages to find the baby's heartbeat and I was beginning to inwardly panic, although not letting on to DH....then all of sudden, there it was! Like galloping horses, just as they say!! Brilliant. So much peace of mind. So happy that I had to go back for another little snooze! 

Have a lovely day ladies xx


----------



## kafs78

Good stuff Karen... is your Hb still very low down ( almost at your pubic bone)?

I officially 14weeks today!


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> I just got my doppler in the post this morning.....took me ages to find the baby's heartbeat and I was beginning to inwardly panic, although not letting on to DH....then all of sudden, there it was! Like galloping horses, just as they say!! Brilliant. So much peace of mind. So happy that I had to go back for another little snooze!
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies xx

Awesome!!



kafs78 said:


> Good stuff Karen... is your Hb still very low down ( almost at your pubic bone)?
> 
> I officially 14weeks today!

Yay on making 14 weeks!

I had such a hard night last night. DH was on his way home from a work trip and texted me at 10:30 saying his battery was dead. At midnight he texted saying jump start wasn't working, and the stores were closed so no place to buy a battery. Since he has a bad ankle, he didn't want to walk carrying all his stuff to a hotel, so he slept in the truck until this morning when he had to carry the battery 30 minute walk to have it tested, buy a battery and walk back to the truck! He's finally on the road this morning, thank goodness, but I was worrying about him all night so I'm totally beat today and I may go back to bed once he's home safe.


----------



## korrinalex

Kathleen, brilliant on reaching your landmark!!! We are all doing so well this time...it's great! Yes, the Hb was quite low down on my right side. Sophia, that is rotton luck. Hope you get a good night's sleep tonight. xx


----------



## Sophist

Thank you! He did get home yesterday around 11 am. Then we went to the football game at our alma mater and were out late, but I did get to sleep in this morning and it was lovely!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi girls I'm back! Feeling quite tired after our little break as we crammed so much in but was nice to have a rest from household chores etc! 

Glad everyone is doing well! I have hosp appt tomo to have my downs blood test done and to meet anaesthetist so discuss the birth. I have my spine fused so can't have an epidural and with my dd I nearly had to have a c section. Think they will say I'll have to have a general if I need a c section. Seems early to be discussing the birth doesn't it?! I also have midwife on thurs i'm hoping she will use a Doppler, I've been using mine and it's been there but I'll just be happier when she finds it! Crazy I know!


----------



## Sophist

Wow, keep us updated on what the anesthesiologist says! What will your options for pain relief in labor be, or are you planning to labor naturally?


----------



## kafs78

For the record im NO - no way hosy!

DEF going to ask ( or rather DEMAND) and epidural..
Why make it any harder right?


----------



## Rainbowpea

kathleen i'm with you there! With my daughter she was the wrong way round - not breech but back to front and she didn't turn, I had two shots of pethadine, gas and air, morphine and then a spinal block. they did the spinal block in theatre in prep for the c section but luckily by then i had dilated enough for a ventouse delivery. however, they did say that because of where my spine is fused they didn't think it would be good enough to work for a c-section. that's what i remember anyway (i was pretty out of it!) I guess they have been reviewing my notes and I will know more tomo. i think my options will be the same as last time, pethadine, gas and air, spinal block even hopefully as long as i don't need a c-section. i'll be taking it all, except the morphine, that was a waste of time.

i'm quite nervous now, spesh as the genius hubby forgot the appointment and is travelling to Lincoln for work tomo so can't come. car parking is a real nightmare at the hosp too so that will only add to the stress!


----------



## kafs78

How'd you get on??


----------



## Rainbowpea

hey, crazy day! spent like 3 hours at the hospital it was ridiculous! was weighed, had my downs blood done, and then saw the consultant who it turns out was not an anaesthetist so she was not much use! she has referred me to an anaesthetist at the bigger hospital but that won't be until later on - 5th jan. she said they will work out a plan and hopefully i can give birth in the midwife unit and be transferred if something went wrong (like last time). so i'm still in the dark about what happens if I need a c-section!

oh well, at least i can put off thinking about the birth for a bit! got my 16w visit to the midwife on thurs - can't believe i got to this stage really!

how is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> hey, crazy day! spent like 3 hours at the hospital it was ridiculous! was weighed, had my downs blood done, and then saw the consultant who it turns out was not an anaesthetist so she was not much use! she has referred me to an anaesthetist at the bigger hospital but that won't be until later on - 5th jan. she said they will work out a plan and hopefully i can give birth in the midwife unit and be transferred if something went wrong (like last time). so i'm still in the dark about what happens if I need a c-section!
> 
> oh well, at least i can put off thinking about the birth for a bit! got my 16w visit to the midwife on thurs - can't believe i got to this stage really!
> 
> how is everyone else doing? xx

Well, nice to not worry about it for now, but man that's a long time to be at the hospital!

This morning I was sick and tossing cookies, but now I feel better than I have this whole pregnancy! I cleaned out some drawers and then I cut out the blocks for the quilt I'm making for my 9 year old son's room. I think its going to be so cute...hope to get the top finished this week if I'm still feeling good.


----------



## Rainbowpea

great news you're feeling better now! I'm makng a quilt for my daughter's room too (although I cut out the squares weeks ago and have done nothing else!). is this nesting?!


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> great news you're feeling better now! I'm makng a quilt for my daughter's room too (although I cut out the squares weeks ago and have done nothing else!). is this nesting?!

Thanks! I woke up sick again, but it was short lived and I hope it stays away today. I was wondering the same thing about nesting! I have so many things I want to do on my house before baby gets here because I know I won't have time then! How old is your daughter? We will have to cheer each other on to get our quilt tops stitched together.


----------



## Rainbowpea

ha ha I have a list of things to do to the house, am determined to do it all before the baby gets here! my daughter was three in march so will be 4 just after the baby is born. I will need all the encouragement I can with the quilt!

after my crazy day yesterday with the hospital and working my hubby feels sad for me today and is making dinner and told me to rest! making the most of it, not often he says that! and i bought a tub of tesco finest toffee ice cream as i've been craving it for about a week, going to pig out tonight!


----------



## kafs78

hmmm, u ladies are too domesticated for me... i couldnt make a quilt, wouldnt even know where to start!!

Lovin the Tesci ince cream though... might pig out at the weekend ( as usual!)


----------



## Rainbowpea

Go for it, it will make me feel better, I had two big bowls lol! Good job it's on special offer! Midwife went well today, she said my blood results were good! She won't use the Doppler until 25 weeks but at least I have the Doppler at home and I'm pretty sure I can feel little movements too now! Roll on the weekend, I'm shattered!


----------



## Sophist

I'm looking forward to the weekend too. DH will be home tonight, and I'm so glad. Sick all day yesterday and it looks like today will be another day of it. And I'm starving, but not thrilled about eating in case it comes back up.

I'd really like to nap all day and hire someone to come clean my house.


----------



## korrinalex

Hi ladies....I too am absolutely shattered! Soooooo glad it is Friday tomorrow.

Finally had my risk assessment meeting at school today which was a horrible experience, as there is a bully culture there which I have experienced and continue to experience and I wanted harrassment to be addressed in my risk assessment. I felt so intimidated but stood my ground with the help of a colleague that I asked to attend with me. Funnily enough, management wanted it removed, and stopped taking minutes of the meeting as soon as this conversation started. They were not pleased. 

This is precisely when I miss a big glass of wine!!! 

Pregnancy wise, all good. Was at the hosp yesterday for spina bifida test and checks...don't get the results for a few weeks but not worrying at all. I can definately feel movement and the doppler is brill! 

Sophist, I really feel for you and the sickness....I can't believe it is still going on. I hope you get some relief soon.

Have a good weekend ladies!! xx


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> Hi ladies....I too am absolutely shattered! Soooooo glad it is Friday tomorrow.
> 
> Finally had my risk assessment meeting at school today which was a horrible experience, as there is a bully culture there which I have experienced and continue to experience and I wanted harrassment to be addressed in my risk assessment. I felt so intimidated but stood my ground with the help of a colleague that I asked to attend with me. Funnily enough, management wanted it removed, and stopped taking minutes of the meeting as soon as this conversation started. They were not pleased.
> 
> This is precisely when I miss a big glass of wine!!!
> 
> Pregnancy wise, all good. Was at the hosp yesterday for spina bifida test and checks...don't get the results for a few weeks but not worrying at all. I can definately feel movement and the doppler is brill!
> 
> Sophist, I really feel for you and the sickness....I can't believe it is still going on. I hope you get some relief soon.
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies!! xx

Sorry for the work stress. :(

Thankfully I'm not sick all day every day, usually just throw up first thing in the morning and then I'm fine. I'm only sick all day maybe one in 3? But it is getting old! I was sick a long time with my daughter and I'm hoping I'm not with this baby too!

But I'm feeling movements almost every time I sit or lay still! I love that!


----------



## kafs78

Hi everyone 

I had my MW yest and she found the HB as soon as the probe was put on my stomach - a have been using my doppler at home - but its always good for the MW to confirm it.
Go to my MW again on Mon for my Spin Bif test....also not too worried about it.

Yest and today i have been feeling very UNPREGNANT... my tummy feels much flatter - its weird....

I have very wet CM (yuk) and my boobs are not sore at all.

How are your symptoms?

OH AND I REACHED 15WEEKS!!


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I had my MW yest and she found the HB as soon as the probe was put on my stomach - a have been using my doppler at home - but its always good for the MW to confirm it.
> Go to my MW again on Mon for my Spin Bif test....also not too worried about it.
> 
> Yest and today i have been feeling very UNPREGNANT... my tummy feels much flatter - its weird....
> 
> I have very wet CM (yuk) and my boobs are not sore at all.
> 
> How are your symptoms?
> 
> OH AND I REACHED 15WEEKS!!

WAY TO GO on reaching 15 weeks! I have days where my tum is flatter, I think its when the baby is in the back or something. 

My symptoms--I swear all I do is complain on here to you ladies. I'm vomiting every day, yesterday like 6 times, and the night before last I was vomiting blood. I'm not losing weight (gaining, but slowly) so its not a huge concern and they won't do anything for it other than encourage me to take doxylimine as needed and make sure I stay hydrated & get enough calories to stay down. She will prescribe Zofran if I want it, but I'm not sure if I do. I go in again on Wednesday, so we will see if things are still looking OK then.

How high are your bumps ladies? Mine seems to have popped, I can feel the top of my uterus right under my belly button most of the time. I'll have to take a picture of it.


----------



## kafs78

I still just look fat i think, as people who i tell act surprised as if im not showing at all. Right now i feel like i usually look, just a podgy belly.....maybe i will wake up 2morrow and actually look like im almost 4 months gone.

We should def do the pictures.......add them onto the lucky thread on a monthly basis


----------



## korrinalex

15 weeks Kathleen...fab!! I am "chunking up"....I look like that "half a stone over Christmas" kinda way, with a fat belly. I definately want the proper bump now as I just think everyone mus think i am fat. Like yoU, Sophia, I can feel my bump just under my belly button, and the baby is moving up a bit as the heartbeat is higher on the doppler. 

I had terrible cramps from Thur to Sat but they seem to have gone now and I just have a slight pain in my back....must all be stretching in there. DH keeps inviting people round to the house and I so can't be bothered with it! Not a happy bunny with that!!!

Sophia, when is that sickness going to end? I can't imagine what it must be like...I would have been bed bound...not good witrh sick at all. 

However, so delighted that everyone's pregnancy is doing so well....we are all racing towards the finishing line, he he. xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sophia boo to sickness! You've had it bad haven't you. I feel nauseus still but have stopped being sick so can't complain too much. Absolutely shattered, had a really busy weekend and think it was too much for me, was in bed for 8.30 last night at 8.15 came up tonight! Busy week ahead too as kitchen is being updated and builder will be here all week and it is my dd's first week of school, sob!

Out of curiousity what are the spina bifida tests? Here we are offered the triple downs test but not nt scan and I've not been told about a spina bifida test. X


----------



## kafs78

Hey - its a blood test where they check for downs and Spina.. They check again at your 20wk scan..

I seemed to have took a wee jump in the "swollen belly" situ. My jeans which fitted perf last week, are now tight when i sit down. Dont think i will get much longer out of them...

Still dont feel big enough for mat trousers/jeans tho.

Are you guys in a bigger size or Mat wear?


----------



## Sophist

Well my mw emailed to confirm our appointment and she has it down for tomorrow and I had it down for Wednesday! It means my day will be crazy busy, but it will be nice to check on things!

I haven't been offered a spina bifida test either, unless its called something different. I was offered a triple screen and an amnio, but we declined both.


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> Hey - its a blood test where they check for downs and Spina.. They check again at your 20wk scan..
> 
> I seemed to have took a wee jump in the "swollen belly" situ. My jeans which fitted perf last week, are now tight when i sit down. Dont think i will get much longer out of them...
> 
> Still dont feel big enough for mat trousers/jeans tho.
> 
> Are you guys in a bigger size or Mat wear?

I can't wear my regular jeans, but maternity jeans fall down because I have no butt to hold them up. The whole situation is so annoying!


----------



## korrinalex

I was wearing normal jeans on Sunday but had to remove them in the afternoon!! Dresses for work are up a dress size but still quite roomy. Baby has moved up...I can hear the HB just under belly button to the right, and my tummy looks so big to me. Still just look fat I think!!!


----------



## Sophist

Oh man...the pregnancy psycho hormones kicked in for me today big time! One woman in particular really set me off today with a condescending email, and I responded to her pretty bluntly. Now I'm wondering if I should have. (Open mouth-insert foot?) But then again she's been irritating me for ages and I finally put my foot down.

Anyone else having a hard time keeping their mouth shut lately?


----------



## korrinalex

Yes, me!!! Big style. All true though!!! I actually overheard the secretary at school today call me a cheeky bitch, he,he. She hasn't heard the half of it!!!
I am standing up for myself, big time, in things I would normally just let go for a quiet life. I can't help it and am actually beginning to get used to people being in the huff with me!! Hell mend them...they had it coming!!:haha:
Maybe it is natures way of making the mother a natural defender or something???

On a completely different note, who is going to find out the gender? I am agonising over this....really can't make up my mind!! DH will just go along with what I decide so he is no help with the decision!!! xx


----------



## kafs78

im ok with the "SAYING WHAT YOU THINK" THING - but I have been quite weepy at cetain TV programmes.... ie Jeremy Kyle! 

Whats that all about?


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> Yes, me!!! Big style. All true though!!! I actually overheard the secretary at school today call me a cheeky bitch, he,he. She hasn't heard the half of it!!!
> I am standing up for myself, big time, in things I would normally just let go for a quiet life. I can't help it and am actually beginning to get used to people being in the huff with me!! Hell mend them...they had it coming!!:haha:
> Maybe it is natures way of making the mother a natural defender or something???
> 
> On a completely different note, who is going to find out the gender? I am agonising over this....really can't make up my mind!! DH will just go along with what I decide so he is no help with the decision!!! xx

At least its not just me! LOL. The woman I'm in a tiff with sent me another email, again just making excuses, whining, not being willing to take responsibility for things she causes. Grrr. 

I tried to find out the gender today at my appointment. Baby had the cord between his/her legs though so we couldn't tell. We will try again at 21 weeks when I go in again, unless I get too antsy and go for a private scan before then. I really do want to start shopping!



kafs78 said:


> im ok with the "SAYING WHAT YOU THINK" THING - but I have been quite weepy at cetain TV programmes.... ie Jeremy Kyle!
> 
> Whats that all about?

Who is Jeremy Kyle?

I found myself crying over a dumb kids movie, and I can't watch the news because it really upsets me.


----------



## Rainbowpea

hmm, how to explain Jeremy Kyle?! A bit like Jerry Springer?! But less fights and more DNA tests! i'm in maternity trousers already, the under the bump ones. and everyone keeps telling me I look small for my dates. everyone said the same when I was pg with dd and it drove me mad, and she was born 7,7 so a perfect weight grr! 

DD started nursery school this week. she was ok on the first day but today she cried and clung to me when she went in. feel so bad :-(

I'm team yellow. DH won't let me find out :-( can't wait for my next scan, 3 weeks to go still!


----------



## korrinalex

Hi all!! Hope you are doing well.....I am fine but had another horrible night last night. Woke up cramping then it moved to my back...not as bad as last week but weird all the same. I know it's all fine (thankyou doppler) but it is still horrible at the time. Anyone else get this or did get it with their 1st baby? K xx

ps....17 weeks...yeah!!! Roll on 20!!


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> hmm, how to explain Jeremy Kyle?! A bit like Jerry Springer?! But less fights and more DNA tests! i'm in maternity trousers already, the under the bump ones. and everyone keeps telling me I look small for my dates. everyone said the same when I was pg with dd and it drove me mad, and she was born 7,7 so a perfect weight grr!
> 
> DD started nursery school this week. she was ok on the first day but today she cried and clung to me when she went in. feel so bad :-(
> 
> I'm team yellow. DH won't let me find out :-( can't wait for my next scan, 3 weeks to go still!

Re: Jeremy Kyle...we used to have a daytime talk show called Maury, that was almost all paternity tests etc. Once I found my _DH_ crying while watching it! Hee hee...don't tell him I told.

Did you find out with your daughter? I think I would go crazy not finding out--I want to get off Team Yellow asap!! I'm not sure I can wait 4 weeks until my next appointment when I see my baby again. 



korrinalex said:


> Hi all!! Hope you are doing well.....I am fine but had another horrible night last night. Woke up cramping then it moved to my back...not as bad as last week but weird all the same. I know it's all fine (thankyou doppler) but it is still horrible at the time. Anyone else get this or did get it with their 1st baby? K xx
> 
> ps....17 weeks...yeah!!! Roll on 20!!

I'm having braxton hicks and lots of bad round ligament pains. Nothing bad enough to wake me up at night though. 

I dreamed last night I had twins, a boy and a girl. They were soooo cute. Funny though, because Tuesday at my scan I made my mw check thoroughly to make sure there's just one in there!


----------



## kafs78

well im DEF going to find out what sex it is. would love another little girl, but sodz law itl be a boy!

im offically 16wks 2morrow, so another week down........!


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> well im DEF going to find out what sex it is. would love another little girl, but sodz law itl be a boy!
> 
> im offically 16wks 2morrow, so another week down........!

Yeah! That's awesome. I hit my 17 weeks today and its so nice, every week that goes by is a relief! Also my bump is really getting out there--a friend touched it today and said it was cute! I thought it would bug me, but from her I didn't mind at all.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Oh no I'm going to be the only one who doesn't know! We did want to find out with eve but she had her legs clamped shut so they couldn't tell! 

With dd I had bad cramps all the time, not so much this time but I've been having sharper pains and backache. Hopefully it's all just growing, can't be all bad if we're all feeling the same!


----------



## Sophist

How's everyone doing? I was so sick yesterday, but woke up feeling great today! So now I'm plugging through trying to get everything done around here that never gets done b/c of the sick!

I still haven't sewed together the blocks for my son's quilt. If I keep feeling good, this week is going to be the week. What's new for you ladies?


----------



## kafs78

well im plodding along.. and the weeks are passing by just nicely.

I was reading my preg notes and saw "anterior placenta". Ddnt even know i had this.. and it appears i wont feel the baby moving till much later on as the placenta is sheilding the babys movements and my tummy


----------



## korrinalex

Hi Kathleen, glad everything is going well. I am just eating too much and getting a big old tummy! My placenta is on the left....according to Ramzi's method, means a 97% chance of having a girl.....we will see!!! 

Here is the website I was reading this on, if anyone is interested. 

K xx

https://www.obgyn.net/ultrasound/ultrasound.asp?page=/fm/articles/fetal_gender_placental_location


----------



## Rainbowpea

korrinalex said:


> Hi Kathleen, glad everything is going well. I am just eating too much and getting a big old tummy! My placenta is on the left....according to Ramzi's method, means a 97% chance of having a girl.....we will see!!!
> 
> Here is the website I was reading this on, if anyone is interested.
> 
> K xx
> 
> https://www.obgyn.net/ultrasound/ultrasound.asp?page=/fm/articles/fetal_gender_placental_location

ooh that's quite interesting. we'll see if it's true when you find out! What does an anterior placenta mean for gender then? Can't remember what I had with dd, I guess I'll know this time where the placenta is on the 20w scan. Less than 2 weeks to go...it is really dragging!

glad we're all feeling ok girls. All is well here, my daughter is getting into the routine of school every morning but she is not too happy about it! She still goes to nursery 3 times a week in the afternoons as well while I work so she is getting a bit tired so this afternoon we are going to have a dvd and malteasers session under blankets on the sofa! I have started to sew the quilt together, the kitchen has been refitted and I feel like I am slowly getting things done!

xx


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> Hi Kathleen, glad everything is going well. I am just eating too much and getting a big old tummy! My placenta is on the left....according to Ramzi's method, means a 97% chance of having a girl.....we will see!!!
> 
> Here is the website I was reading this on, if anyone is interested.
> 
> K xx
> 
> https://www.obgyn.net/ultrasound/ultrasound.asp?page=/fm/articles/fetal_gender_placental_location


Very interesting!! 

At my first scan they told me my placenta was in front. But I've been feeling the baby move since 13-14 wks, so I'm not sure if it still is. They didn't say last time I was in. Do you think its right for you?




Rainbowpea said:


> ooh that's quite interesting. we'll see if it's true when you find out! What does an anterior placenta mean for gender then? Can't remember what I had with dd, I guess I'll know this time where the placenta is on the 20w scan. Less than 2 weeks to go...it is really dragging!
> 
> glad we're all feeling ok girls. All is well here, my daughter is getting into the routine of school every morning but she is not too happy about it! She still goes to nursery 3 times a week in the afternoons as well while I work so she is getting a bit tired so this afternoon we are going to have a dvd and malteasers session under blankets on the sofa! I have started to sew the quilt together, the kitchen has been refitted and I feel like I am slowly getting things done!
> 
> xx

I'm so looking forward to hitting 20 weeks too! I don't have another appt until 21 weeks, but it just feels like such a big milestone to be halfway there.

A movie night sounds like fun. I may have to do that with my kiddos tonight--Dh is coming into town late and its been a long week for all of us. Still no quilt sewing for me yet. I've been really sleepy in the afternoons while the kids are at school so I've been doing more napping than crafting.

I tried to take some bump pictures but I hated them. When DH gets home I'll see if he can take a better one of me. Looking forward to seeing your cute little baby bumps girls!


----------



## kafs78

Bump at 16weeks 5 days
 



Attached Files:







Picture 033.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0


----------



## korrinalex

kafs78 said:


> Bump at 16weeks 5 days

I like it!!! Glad I am not the only one to be growing out the way!!!
I will try to take a self portrait and upload it tonight....DH out and about! This pregnancy doesn't seem to be affecting his social life!!!
K xx


----------



## Sophist

Adorable bump!!!


----------



## Sophist

Here's mine...17+6. I don't think this picture does justice to how huge I already feel though!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs328.ash2/60858_438797628327_592263327_4909350_7594304_n.jpg


----------



## kafs78

Sophia you got yourself a nice little bump there..

Maybe i should have worn my top over my belly rather than letting it all hang out!
OH and By the way - thoses are jammie bottoms im wearing incase you think ive got *wacky* trousers on!

HURRY UP with the other bump pics.....oh and im going to add a face shot so we can put a face to each name.....u too ladies!


----------



## kafs78

**​*
Im the one in the middle!!*
 



Attached Files:







Picture 007.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> Sophia you got yourself a nice little bump there..
> 
> Maybe i should have worn my top over my belly rather than letting it all hang out!
> OH and By the way - thoses are jammie bottoms im wearing incase you think ive got *wacky* trousers on!
> 
> HURRY UP with the other bump pics.....oh and im going to add a face shot so we can put a face to each name.....u too ladies!

LOL I'm not showing my bare tum...no need for everyone to see all the stretch marks my other kids left me! I could tell they were pajamas...cute.

Here's me...
 



Attached Files:







sophia.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kafs78

aw its great to finally see what people are like, rather than just the name.

real curls?? red head? just like Orphan Annie ... you must have scottish roots!!


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> aw its great to finally see what people are like, rather thank just the name.
> 
> real curls?? red head? just like Orphan Annie ... you must have scottish roots!!

Swedish and Swiss-German. ;)


----------



## korrinalex

Lovely bumps indeed! 
Here is mine....
 



Attached Files:







DSC00758b.JPG
File size: 75.6 KB
Views: 0









karen facebook pic.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Rainbowpea

omg bumps and pics! how exciting! beautiful bumps and beautiful ladies! my face is in my avatar pic but I promise I will upload a bump pic tonight! xx


----------



## kafs78

KAren - I think i will now recognise you if we are in the hosp at the same time!

When your 20wk scan? Mines is 15th Oct 1.30pm PRMH


----------



## korrinalex

Hi ladies.....just want you to know, my bump looks much bigger in real life...don't know how that pic came out like that....I feel huge in reality!!! And, my face pic was taken when I was going to a posh party...usually look a little more bedraggled, he he.

Kathleen, we will definately recognise each other!! It will be mad if we end up in at the same time. My 20 week appointment is on 7th Oct so we won't meet then but who konws in the next wee while?? 

I just got my spina bifida blood results this morning. Low Risk....hooray!!!

I am going to a 40th tonight (in The Corinthian of all places, Kathleen!!) and I ordered some maternity dresses off of asos and they haven't arrived. Gutted!!! Poor postie was so nice when I was quizzing the life out of him!!! Gonna rush up town and see if I can find anything. Wish me luck!!

Off to Isle of Mull tomorrow to see my pals so have a lovely weekend everybody. xx


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> **​*
> Im the one in the middle!!*

Very cute! You have such sparkly eyes!



korrinalex said:


> Lovely bumps indeed!
> Here is mine....

Adorable bump! I wish I were so slim starting out!



Rainbowpea said:


> omg bumps and pics! how exciting! beautiful bumps and beautiful ladies! my face is in my avatar pic but I promise I will upload a bump pic tonight! xx

I'm looking forward to it! I love seeing everyone's bumps!



kafs78 said:


> KAren - I think i will now recognise you if we are in the hosp at the same time!
> 
> When your 20wk scan? Mines is 15th Oct 1.30pm PRMH

Wouldn't that be fun if you did see each other?

I go for my next appointment on Oct 15 too! I will be 21 weeks, just getting an in office scan. I haven't decided whether to get a full-scale clinical scan yet.



korrinalex said:


> Hi ladies.....just want you to know, my bump looks much bigger in real life...don't know how that pic came out like that....I feel huge in reality!!! And, my face pic was taken when I was going to a posh party...usually look a little more bedraggled, he he.
> 
> Kathleen, we will definately recognise each other!! It will be mad if we end up in at the same time. My 20 week appointment is on 7th Oct so we won't meet then but who konws in the next wee while??
> 
> I just got my spina bifida blood results this morning. Low Risk....hooray!!!
> 
> I am going to a 40th tonight (in The Corinthian of all places, Kathleen!!) and I ordered some maternity dresses off of asos and they haven't arrived. Gutted!!! Poor postie was so nice when I was quizzing the life out of him!!! Gonna rush up town and see if I can find anything. Wish me luck!!
> 
> Off to Isle of Mull tomorrow to see my pals so have a lovely weekend everybody. xx

Have a great time! I thought you looked very pretty in the picture, love the flower!


----------



## Rainbowpea

as promised today's shot, 18+3!
 



Attached Files:







18+3.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kafs78

OOOH - this is def the biggest bump of us all id say..

i got a msh from an old friend i first met on B&B and she has finally got her +.. will ask her to join the lucky thread when shes ready....


----------



## kafs78

another week down ladies!!

woop woop


----------



## Sophist

Cute bump Alina!


----------



## Sophist

Happy Monday!!

My to-do list is getting shorter because the last 4 days I'm feeling great and actually getting stuff done!


----------



## Rainbowpea

19 weeks for me tomorrow! I agree I am feeling loads better, maybe the 2nd tri glow won't escape us after all! hope everyone else is good! xx


----------



## Sophist

Good morning girls! I've started sewing the quilt top for my son! Hoping to get that all put together today and tomorrow.

I finally bought something for baby last week...a seat belt tightener to get a secure fit for a car seat. What have you bought?


----------



## kafs78

ive only bought 1 thing and it was in Tesco at £10.. its a wee fabric seat that the baby sits in, which goes in the bath....


----------



## korrinalex

Hi everyone, so glad to hear everyone is on good form! I have not bought a thing....still don't want to tempt fate!!! Maybe after the 20 week scan I will go into town and make a little purchase to celebrate. 

So delighted it is Wednesday already tomorrow!!

xx


----------



## kafs78

I had my first person come to me today and say " are you expecting?" So i must now finally look preg and not just fat!


----------



## Rainbowpea

You def look pregnant and not just fat! I woke up at 5 today to wee and can't get back to sleep :-( I've only bought an electric steriliser and a bottle warmer as they were in the sale. Planning on breast feeding again so prob won't even need them for a while!


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> Hi everyone, so glad to hear everyone is on good form! I have not bought a thing....still don't want to tempt fate!!! Maybe after the 20 week scan I will go into town and make a little purchase to celebrate.
> 
> So delighted it is Wednesday already tomorrow!!
> 
> xx

Yes, you hit 19 Weeks!!!!!



kafs78 said:


> I had my first person come to me today and say " are you expecting?" So i must now finally look preg and not just fat!

You didn't look fat at all in the picture you posted! They may have suspected earlier on, but didn't want to offend you if you weren't pg.. (I've had people ask if I was pg when I wasn't, just PMS bloating and boy was that a sad day for me!)



Rainbowpea said:


> You def look pregnant and not just fat! I woke up at 5 today to wee and can't get back to sleep :-( I've only bought an electric steriliser and a bottle warmer as they were in the sale. Planning on breast feeding again so prob won't even need them for a while!

I'm planning to BF too--based on how sore my breasts are, I'm thinking they must be getting ready to make LOTS of milk for bubs.

I ordered a bunting today--Children's Place was having a big sale, 30% off a $60 purchase, and if I ordered one more thing I could get my sons winter coat for half price. The bunting is adorable, fuzzy & soft with teddy bear ears on the hoodie.

The quilt top is done, but now I'm panicking because I have no idea how to bind & quilt it. My grandma gave me directions over the phone, but its all Greek to me.


----------



## korrinalex

Hey ladies, I am planning on breast feeding too...if I can!! A week today is my 20 week scan...I have decided I am going to find out the gender but not tell anyone (except you guys!!). Has anyone thought about prams yet? I was having a look online and that's what made me decide to find out the gender....I saw one I really liked (that wasn't really expensive) but it was kind of girly....so....decision made on the strength of a pram!!!
I am quite a thrifty, no clutter, no stuff I don't need kind of girl so it will make planning and buying easier. 

I got an email today from Ted's uncle in New York asking if I had "registered" anywhere yet. I feel bad saying that we don't do that here. Imagine if we did, UK girls? I didn't even do it for my wedding. I guess baby showers are getting more popular and that will be next!!

I keep waking up to wee but I think this baby is having a nightly party that starts about 4.45. Definately most of the growing and stretching is happening in the night....so tired going to work!! 

Hope everyone is good. I am wavering between excited and terrified every day! xxx


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> Hey ladies, I am planning on breast feeding too...if I can!! A week today is my 20 week scan...I have decided I am going to find out the gender but not tell anyone (except you guys!!). Has anyone thought about prams yet? I was having a look online and that's what made me decide to find out the gender....I saw one I really liked (that wasn't really expensive) but it was kind of girly....so....decision made on the strength of a pram!!!
> I am quite a thrifty, no clutter, no stuff I don't need kind of girl so it will make planning and buying easier.
> 
> I got an email today from Ted's uncle in New York asking if I had "registered" anywhere yet. I feel bad saying that we don't do that here. Imagine if we did, UK girls? I didn't even do it for my wedding. I guess baby showers are getting more popular and that will be next!!
> 
> I keep waking up to wee but I think this baby is having a nightly party that starts about 4.45. Definately most of the growing and stretching is happening in the night....so tired going to work!!
> 
> Hope everyone is good. I am wavering between excited and terrified every day! xxx

No pram for me. It will be too cold & snowy to do any walking for a few months, so I'll probably get one in the late spring, and before that just use a sling. Although here in the US our strollers aren't as fun or cute as yours. I was at Babies R Us and the most expensive stroller they carry was about $250, but most were in the $150 range. I love looking at the pram threads and it floors me seeing strollers for 750 gbp.

I started filling out a wish list on Amazon--so I can keep track of what I like. Right now I'm trying to get cloth diapering supplies sorted so I can be prepared on that front. People say "just buy a few of each so you know what you like" but I want things to match, and have all the inserts go with all the covers, and so on. 

I'm sure no one will shop online for shower gifts, and most will just buy whatever they want so no point in registering for a shower. My SIL has offered to throw me a shower and she's talking maybe the second week in January. Traditionally they do showers at 7 months, but there's no way people will have time to attend a shower in December with the Holiday madness. She wants me to start making a guest list now though, so she can do hand made invites (bless her!).

Anyone else starving? I'm so hungry all the time.


----------



## korrinalex

> Anyone else starving? I'm so hungry all the time.

Yes! I can't stop eating!! Every day I say that tomorrow is a new start but I just can't stop! I am gonig to be huge if I don't watch. I think around this time there is a growth spurt so I am going to blame that!!! xx


----------



## kafs78

Sorry im im NOT going to be BFing.. it make me queezy the mear thought of it. So its def not for me!

I have saw the pram which is a babystyle oyster. went for this one as its very compact for my small boot. Prob order it in Nov - no rush.

I cant stop eating either and nearly sh*t myself when i weighed myself the other day. I have gained about 10lbs since falling preg - which i think is quite high for me as im only 
5ft2"..........


----------



## Sophist

Babystyle Oyster is so cute and modern looking! That's one of the ones I was showing DH the other day.

I've gained 12 lbs so far I think. Seriously this is getting outta control, but if I'm hungry baby must be hungry, right? I'm eating all healthy foods b/c sweets & high fat foods give me indigestion.


----------



## kafs78

im still eating well but also having choc and crisps...need to sew my mouth up


----------



## korrinalex

Hi ladies, I just plucked up the courage to weigh myself and have gained 10lbs...less than I thought, but I hadn't lost all the weight from the previous pregnancy yet, so am 12lbs over my normal weight. that is not so bad I suppose, but I have got to stop eating rubbish! I am also eating lots of good things too so baby is getting plenty of nutrients.....it's all the extras!!!!

I have had a horrid week at work (I work in a social inclusion area with lots of problem parents) with parental complaints...mostly that i am bullying their children by giving asking them to complete work and giving them homework!!!! All these complaints need to be taken seriously with formal meetings and investigations and my stress levels have been through the roof. One week left until the hols...hope I can last that long! Hope everyone else is having a stress free time and loving their bumps. xxx


----------



## Sophist

I think I will throw my scale out the window. Now it says I'm down two pounds, but I think I'm still eating normally.

Korrinalex-that sounds so stressful! What nerve you have to expect the children to be accountable for their work (LOL!) DH used to have to attend all kinds of parent meetings with his last job and I remember how hard it could be with some people. Good luck!


----------



## Sophist

I've been so f.r.e.a.k.e.d. out today. I realized this morning that I have forgotten to take my aspirin for the last 3 days. And baby hasn't been moving as much all morning. S/he seems to be moving some now...so all is probably fine, but I've been feeling like a stupid idiot all day and worrying that I've ruined things.

How is everyone doing? Second trimester is starting to bore me...and 3rd is a long way off. I'm almost halfway there, but there is so much to get past (holidays etc) before baby will be here that it just seems like I'm going to be pregnant for-ev-er.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Don't panic about the aspirin Hun, I'm sure it will be ok and baby is having a quiet few days. I know what you mean about time going sloooowly! 

Afm I had my 20w scan and it was amazing, baby looked really good! Still team yellow! X


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> Don't panic about the aspirin Hun, I'm sure it will be ok and baby is having a quiet few days. I know what you mean about time going sloooowly!
> 
> Afm I had my 20w scan and it was amazing, baby looked really good! Still team yellow! X

Baby was wild & crazy last night, so I think all is well. Dh said I should start sleep training him/her on a schedule now, since s/he sleeps all day and is up all night already. 

Are you happy to still be on team yellow, or were you hoping for a glimpse?


----------



## Rainbowpea

Glad baba is moving again, they do it to worry us! 

Dh was the one who wanted to be on team yellow, I wanted to find out, but I let him win! We were outside the scan room though and he suddenly said he wanted to know! Happy to be team yellow, but I did try to see if I could see anything but no joy! Just a pain when it comes to shopping now! X


----------



## korrinalex

Hello ladies....I had my 20 week scan today and all was great...have a look at the scan pics and you can see quite clearly what gender this little one is!!!
Just as I thought!!! Very happy indeed!!! xx
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Rainbowpea

Aw fab pics! Glad everything looked good! Yay lucky thread! Xx


----------



## kafs78

aw naw im crap at this guessing....GIRL?


----------



## korrinalex

kafs78 said:


> aw naw im crap at this guessing....GIRL?

No....boy! You can see his little man part, he he!!!!


----------



## Sophist

I couldn't get the pictures to show big enough...but I was guessing boy! Congrats!!!

I'm so anxious for my appointment next week, and another chance to see baby.

I'm 20 weeks today girls--a big milestone for me!


----------



## Rainbowpea

one boy, I'm quite excited to find out what we're all having!

sophist congrats at getting to 20weeks and good luck for the scan!

I was very brave and put a deposit down on a pushchair and car seat from mamas and papas today, eeek! pushing it around the store made it seem really real! had a relaxing weekend away for our wedding anniversary, next weekend we commence the house projects, need to get it all done before xmas! dining room makeover next weekend lol!


----------



## kafs78

oh no the dreaded " buying" of things...

Iv been puttin it off, thinking im going to JINX myself...

We also will go and buy our pram after our 20wk scan...

Is there ever a right time to do it? Prob not, so we've got this far ladies, lets start thnking "+ly"!!


----------



## kafs78

Im still not that big i dont think.....


----------



## Sophist

My IL's are moving to a smaller house, so they are going to give us their air hockey table (merry Christmas to my kids!) and their rocker/recliner. So I don't have to buy a rocker for the baby, which was one of the big purchases on my list.

I'll try to take another bump picture...I'm not sure its changed that much since the last one I posted!


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> Im still not that big i dont think.....
> 
> View attachment 124726

No you aren't too big, just looks perfect and cute!


----------



## korrinalex

I am beginning to look like Humpty Dumpty. I am beginning to believe I will never have a waist again!


----------



## Sophist

Good morning girls! How is everyone? Another week almost gone....my appointment is tomorrow and really looking forward to it. The kids have 2 days off school so we are just relaxing and enjoying the Fall weather.


----------



## kafs78

ive got my 20wks scan 2morrow so lets see what team i am on........!!


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> ive got my 20wks scan 2morrow so lets see what team i am on........!!

I hope we both can find out tomorrow!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Oooh good luck girls! Can't wait to find out! X


----------



## korrinalex

OOOOHHHH!!! Very exciting...post as soon as you know!!! xxx


----------



## kafs78

Scan was brilliant - and baby is coming along nicely!

As for teams....................?................. baby was not playing today so the songrapher said " its my hunch its a girl....but i cant get a good enough view"...........so we are still on the fence with this one.

Have another scan at 34weeks so hopf will know then


----------



## Rainbowpea

Oh my how frustrating! That's what happened with my dd, she had her legs firmly crossed lol! At least everything looks good and you have another scan to see! 

Hope your scan goes well Sophia! Xx


----------



## Sophist

Girls, I'm still on team yellow too!!!

The baby has a huge umbilical cord that was wrapped around his/her foot, so stuck pretty snugly between his/her legs. 

But s/he looks cute anyway and was fun to see him/her moving at the same time I feel it. 

I think we may try to get a private scan this week--I really want to know!!



kafs78 said:


> Scan was brilliant - and baby is coming along nicely!
> 
> As for teams....................?................. baby was not playing today so the songrapher said " its my hunch its a girl....but i cant get a good enough view"...........so we are still on the fence with this one.
> 
> Have another scan at 34weeks so hopf will know then


I'm glad you are getting another scan!!


----------



## korrinalex

Oh ladies!!!!! I can't believe it!! Well, I am so delighted that everything was great at the scans...we are all coming along nicely!

I am getting some back pain now as this little one is growing but I guess that's par for the course. 

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## Sophist

Hi everyone!

We had a private scan today and I loved it--I wish I had done this with my other kids, it was so nice to see the baby for so long! SHE is very wiggly and the sonographer said she's unusually "busy" in there, but she did give us a good toilet shot and is very definitely a girl.

So the Best Baby urine test was wrong for me, and I get to shop for cute wee baby girl clothes!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Aw congrats on baby girl! Baby girl shopping how exciting! Congrats! Xx

How is everyone doing? I've been having lots of pain when standing/walking and the dr says I have spd. Just trying to rest as much as possible before I get to see the physio.

Xx


----------



## korrinalex

Hi ladies....good to hear your updates...congrats on team pink Sophia...and a lovely scan experience. Alina, so sorry to hear about your pains. My sister had that and it was horrid. 

My little rascal is jumping around like a bean...it's such a comfort to able to feel it kicking so often and to know he is fine!! 

My husband and I have even decided on both a first and middle name....it is a modern day miracle. I will tell you as long as you promise only to say positive things, he, he!!! I am not telling any friends or family here as I don't want them to criticise. At least when the baby is actually named, people are more likely to just accept that that is the name. My dad has started suggesting lame names and getting the huff when I don't say that they are trully wonderful!!
What are you guys doing about names - secret or not??

I am getting very excited...today I was coming down the stairs in school to go to another class and I couldn't stop grinning. Glad noone spotted me!!!

Hope everyone is feeling very happy (despite the pains Alina)... time is marching on!! 

Lots of love xx


----------



## kafs78

tell tell tell

We have agreed on Ellie, if a girl
Jamie if a boy ( although OH like Jaime if a girl)


----------



## korrinalex

These are lovely names Kathleen...I always think of people i have known or taught when it comes to names and Ellie is the name of a lovley wee girl I had in a P3 class years ago who I could have taken home!! Jamie was my next door neighbour growing up...the boy next door...first kiss...still a good friend and daddy to his own now. Lovely choices!!

OK, here goes....if I was having a girl it was gonna be Honor, but I ain't so it's Jude (I have been reading lots of Thomas Hardy books during this pregnancy for some reason..he is one of the characters..and of course Jude Law is a personal favourite, he he!!) Hubbie and I were professional musicans for years and are "arty" so I think that might be a good name for an arty boy - there's no way he will escape it with these genes. What do you think?
xx


----------



## kafs78

ABS LOVE Jude!!!!!!!!!!! def good choice.


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> Aw congrats on baby girl! Baby girl shopping how exciting! Congrats! Xx
> 
> How is everyone doing? I've been having lots of pain when standing/walking and the dr says I have spd. Just trying to rest as much as possible before I get to see the physio.
> 
> Xx

Ouch! Sorry to hear it. I hope the physio can do something for you!




kafs78 said:


> tell tell tell
> 
> We have agreed on Ellie, if a girl
> Jamie if a boy ( although OH like Jaime if a girl)

Very cute! I like Jamie/Jaime for boy or girl, but Ellie is super sweet too.




korrinalex said:


> These are lovely names Kathleen...I always think of people i have known or taught when it comes to names and Ellie is the name of a lovley wee girl I had in a P3 class years ago who I could have taken home!! Jamie was my next door neighbour growing up...the boy next door...first kiss...still a good friend and daddy to his own now. Lovely choices!!
> 
> OK, here goes....if I was having a girl it was gonna be Honor, but I ain't so it's Jude (I have been reading lots of Thomas Hardy books during this pregnancy for some reason..he is one of the characters..and of course Jude Law is a personal favourite, he he!!) Hubbie and I were professional musicans for years and are "arty" so I think that might be a good name for an arty boy - there's no way he will escape it with these genes. What do you think?
> xx

I love Jude! Very nice name and not overused!


After my scan we went to Barnes & Noble to look for baby name books. But as I was looking, I realized we've been talking boys names for so long b/c Intelligender predicted a boy for us. So I asked DH whether he still liked the girls name we had picked out and he does. So I saved the $22 and I think we are going to go with Aislinn Elizabeth. We are using the Americanized pronunciation, not the Gaelic, so it will be said, "Ace-lynn" which is funny because my brother told me yesterday we should name our baby "Ace".

It's been a busy weekend for us. The kids had a school carnival, and my six year old was stepped on in the bounce house by an older child. Now her knee hurts, but there's no swelling. It sounds like she hyper-extended her knee. So she's taking it easy (meaning I'm waiting on her, and she's milking it for all its worth) and if its not better by Monday I will take her to a physical therapist to see what we can do to alleviate the pain. 

And Dh was working on finishing a room in the basement for his new office once the baby is here, and I went down and found a box of baby girl clothes I had forgotten I had saved. There are more in there than I remembered keeping, so I've had fun going through them. Some had stains that appeared in storage, but they seem to have come out with a good clorox2 soak.


----------



## korrinalex

Thanks ladies....thanks for positivity!!! Sophia, I have never heard the name Aislinn before but it is very pretty!! You sound very busy indeed! I am procratinating big style...lots of paint jobs to be done...paint at the ready but not getting anywhere near the walls!!! Cakes are much more important, he he! xx


----------



## kafs78

i just cant begin to plan our nursery yet for fear of jinxing myself.... typed as baby has just kicked me!!

probably think about it in Dec/Jan.....
Going to start properly looking at prams the now though - BUT WONT BUY ONE YET!!


----------



## korrinalex

I am thinking Pliko Pramette Mimi.....I am not too keen on the really modern ones...maybe I would be for summer but just want something small and cosy for winter. What are you thinking? x


----------



## Rainbowpea

LOVE the names girls! I really like Jude but hubby would never let me :-( we cannot agree on any names lol! I want Isabella and he wants hermione for a girl and I like Isaiah and he likes Jacob for a boy. Poor baby isn't going to have a name at this rate lol!

Pilko pramette looks cosy! I've gone for a more modern one I guess, I needed to have a light one as I'll be lugging it out of the car for the school run twice a day!

We started clearing the study for the nursery this weekend. Desk etc now on the landing and put lots of bookshelves up as we have so many books! Just got to get virgin out to move the broadband, hope they don't charge the earth! Then will start decorating eek! Xx


----------



## Sophist

Yay for decorating! We've decided to build a new room for Dh's office in the basement, and move DS down to the old office. So we have a bit of shuffling to do. I can't move DS downstairs until after the first of the year for tax reasons, since we claim our home office. But after that I will be able to start thinking nursery plans!


----------



## korrinalex

I was at the hosp again for another check up...baby had the hiccups when the midwife was listening in! She also said that it felt like quite a big baby in there and that I was cooking it good!!! Yikes!!! I thought I was really huge until I went to the hosp and saw all these other "well on" mothers. OMG..terrifying!!!!

Hope you are all well...I wish the end of the week would hurry up...so tired, and the kids are gonig crazy about halloween!!!

xx


----------



## Sophist

Halloween craziness here too! 

So I was thinking--we only have about a month left before 3rd trimester! Yikes!


----------



## Rainbowpea

I love Halloween but dd won't dress up as anything scary! So funny! There's always next year! I will be so excited for 3rd tri. Baby will be viable next week, that's mad! Xx


----------



## Sophist

Girls, here I go whining again! I woke up today with a UTI. If I eat sweets, I know I'll get a yeast infection b/c of the antibiotics. How is this fair on Halloween weekend? I'm making caramel corn for a family party--not sure I will be able to indulge. :(

I'm 23 weeks today!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sophist said:


> Girls, here I go whining again! I woke up today with a UTI. If I eat sweets, I know I'll get a yeast infection b/c of the antibiotics. How is this fair on Halloween weekend? I'm making caramel corn for a family party--not sure I will be able to indulge. :(
> 
> I'm 23 weeks today!

caramel corn sounds lush, is that like toffee popcorn we have here? making me hungry! hope you could enjoy something at least :-( 

Had a wobbly day yesterday, Lily Allen in the news losing her baby and she was about as far gone as us. so unfar. Today feeling more positive and it is V day for me! Yipee! Getting close and closer bit by bit! 

How is everyone else? 

OOh, I also finished my quilt - and my dd said that she didn't like it as I hadn't made a matching pillowcase! Gratitude for you!


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> Sophist said:
> 
> 
> Girls, here I go whining again! I woke up today with a UTI. If I eat sweets, I know I'll get a yeast infection b/c of the antibiotics. How is this fair on Halloween weekend? I'm making caramel corn for a family party--not sure I will be able to indulge. :(
> 
> I'm 23 weeks today!
> 
> caramel corn sounds lush, is that like toffee popcorn we have here? making me hungry! hope you could enjoy something at least :-(
> 
> Had a wobbly day yesterday, Lily Allen in the news losing her baby and she was about as far gone as us. so unfar. Today feeling more positive and it is V day for me! Yipee! Getting close and closer bit by bit!
> 
> How is everyone else?
> 
> OOh, I also finished my quilt - and my dd said that she didn't like it as I hadn't made a matching pillowcase! Gratitude for you!Click to expand...

Happy V-day!!!!

Caramel corn is like toffee popcorn, only its chewy & gooey, not crunchy. 

2 cups brown sugar
2 cups corn syrup
1/2 cup butter
1 can sweetened condensed milk
5 bags popped microwave popcorn (Or pop about 1 1/2 cups dried kernels)

Dissolve brown sugar & corn syrup together over medium heat, stirring constantly. When completely dissolved & starting to boil, add butter & condensed milk. Cook to a soft ball stage. Pour over popcorn and stir until evenly coated.

I can't believe your DD didn't like it!! Are you going to make her a pillow case too or tell her too darn bad? My quilt is almost done, just working on the binding. I'll post pictures when its all done.


----------



## Rainbowpea

mmmm thanks for the recipe, i'll have to try that over the weekend! sounds yum!

as for the quilt i've told her it's tough! she is a proper little madam for a three year old! I'll post a pic with my latest bump pic later this week! x


----------



## Sophist

Too funny! Girls sure come with a sense of who they are!! For that reason, I'm a little nervous about having another, but I guess its free comedy 24/7!!


----------



## Sophist

Here I am at 23+6. The picture quality isn't too great, but it gives an idea of my giant stomach!

When I went to vote the other day, the lady at the polling place said, "Now, we don't want any pregnant ladies going into labor here or anything..."
 



Attached Files:







24 wks.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## korrinalex

Hey Sophia, I think you look pretty petite! I feel huge compared to that! I will try and take a pic later and put it up. xx


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> Hey Sophia, I think you look pretty petite! I feel huge compared to that! I will try and take a pic later and put it up. xx

You are sweet...I feel like an elephant!!! DH said that picture makes me look "Skinny" compared to real life, ha ha.

I can't wait to see your picture!

Today is my "V-day"!!!!


----------



## kafs78

well ladies i hope you havent forgot about me. 

I feel like my left hand has been cut off.. my internet has been down ( still is) so im using my parents PC...

IM 23weeks today!!! still dragging by.....

Once im online i will upload a pic. Sophia your still very neat i'd say..


----------



## korrinalex

kafs78 said:


> well ladies i hope you havent forgot about me.
> 
> I feel like my left hand has been cut off.. my internet has been down ( still is) so im using my parents PC...
> 
> IM 23weeks today!!! still dragging by.....
> 
> Once im online i will upload a pic. Sophia your still very neat i'd say..

Good to hear from you...thought you were a bit quiet!!! The rain is a nightmare isn't it?...I ordered a maternity coat a week ago and it still hasn't arrived. I am walking about with gaping coats...not good:nope:! 
One of tomorrow's jobs is to pack away all the clothes that don't fit me for a while so that I can get into my wardrobe without having a hissy fit trying to find something to wear!!! I am not taking kindly to the lack of outfits at all!!

On a brighter note, can't believe the little update strip tells me the baby is 13.5 inches long....so exciting!!!

Is everyone else peeing for Scotland/Wales/ The States?? I am at the loo every 10 mins sometimes....a nightmare at school. Luckily I have a toilet next to my classroom and have entered the guinness book of records for speed weeing. People keep saying it is only going to get worse...colostomy bag???

Still not taken my bump pic...will get to it very soon!! xx


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> well ladies i hope you havent forgot about me.
> 
> I feel like my left hand has been cut off.. my internet has been down ( still is) so im using my parents PC...
> 
> IM 23weeks today!!! still dragging by.....
> 
> Once im online i will upload a pic. Sophia your still very neat i'd say..

Nice to see you, I was wondering if all was ok.

Thanks...I had 3 people at church pat the bump today, lol. I guess its sticking out there enough!



korrinalex said:


> Good to hear from you...thought you were a bit quiet!!! The rain is a nightmare isn't it?...I ordered a maternity coat a week ago and it still hasn't arrived. I am walking about with gaping coats...not good:nope:!
> One of tomorrow's jobs is to pack away all the clothes that don't fit me for a while so that I can get into my wardrobe without having a hissy fit trying to find something to wear!!! I am not taking kindly to the lack of outfits at all!!
> 
> On a brighter note, can't believe the little update strip tells me the baby is 13.5 inches long....so exciting!!!
> 
> Is everyone else peeing for Scotland/Wales/ The States?? I am at the loo every 10 mins sometimes....a nightmare at school. Luckily I have a toilet next to my classroom and have entered the guinness book of records for speed weeing. People keep saying it is only going to get worse...colostomy bag???
> 
> Still not taken my bump pic...will get to it very soon!! xx

Yes, I'm peeing constantly! The "peeing for Scotland" etc phrase isn't something I've heard before. I got a kick out of it so now I'm saying it and my kids now think I'm weird. :happydance:

I'm also having more round ligament pain than ever--it hurts! The babies are going to start growing so much now, its probably going to hurt for awhile.

My glucose tolerance test is on Friday--wish me luck that I pass. Both my other babies were BIG so I'm "high risk" for gestational diabetes.


----------



## korrinalex

Sophist said:


> Yes, I'm peeing constantly! The "peeing for Scotland" etc phrase isn't something I've heard before. I got a kick out of it so now I'm saying it and my kids now think I'm weird. :happydance:
> 
> I'm also having more round ligament pain than ever--it hurts! The babies are going to start growing so much now, its probably going to hurt for awhile.
> 
> My glucose tolerance test is on Friday--wish me luck that I pass. Both my other babies were BIG so I'm "high risk" for gestational diabetes.

I am delighted to be spreading vulgar phrases accross the miles! Must ask my hubbie if they used that phrase in NY....it's funny but we have known each other 12 years and there are still cultural differences that pop up all the time....yesterday's was putting coleslaw on my ham sandwich...he said that was very "English" (and disgusting!!!). 
Good luck with your tests....so many things to think about. 

Take care all xx


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> I am delighted to be spreading vulgar phrases accross the miles! Must ask my hubbie if they used that phrase in NY....it's funny but we have known each other 12 years and there are still cultural differences that pop up all the time....yesterday's was putting coleslaw on my ham sandwich...he said that was very "English" (and disgusting!!!).
> Good luck with your tests....so many things to think about.
> 
> Take care all xx

Coleslaw on sandwiches is done a lot in the South...especially on BBQ beef or pulled pork. I think its tasty...but on ham I'd probably prefer sauerkraut. 

Thank you!! I'm exercising every day and trying to eat healthy to maximize my odds. I do not want to be limited on what I can eat during the holidays--that just seems cruel. :wacko:


----------



## kafs78

im loving roast beef slices and coleslaw on a sandwich!!

i set my mat dates in work today. i finish up on Fri 21/1/11, and officially start my mat leave on 4/3/11.. ( 6weeks of holidays before my mat leave starts)

ROLL ON JAN


----------



## Sophist

My 25 wk appt was today--and my glucose tolerance test.

She let me do a finger prick. She said if that came up above 140, they would do a blood draw off the vein. Well, my finger prick came back at 110, so I'm all clear, no blood draw, no Gestational Diabetes! My iron is at 12.2, baby's HB is abt 140, blood pressure is still 100/60, and I've gained SIX pounds since my last appointment. So overall she said my weight gain is spot on where it should be at 25 wks, but if I keep gaining at this rate I think I will be huge. So I'll be watching that more carefully from now on.

We got to take a peek at the baby, and she was sucking on her hand. 

I'm measuring 26 wks, and baby is head down--mw said she could still move back to breech, but if they are head down by this point its a good sign for later for some reason.

Are you ladies seeing the doc/mw this week?


----------



## Rainbowpea

kafs78 said:


> im loving roast beef slices and coleslaw on a sandwich!!
> 
> i set my mat dates in work today. i finish up on Fri 21/1/11, and officially start my mat leave on 4/3/11.. ( 6weeks of holidays before my mat leave starts)
> 
> ROLL ON JAN

Yay for maternity leave. I work from home on a freelance basis so will be leaving maternity leave until the last minute, 15th feb but I can just not work for a bit if it gets too much in jan/feb. Nice to see you back on here 




Sophist said:


> My 25 wk appt was today--and my glucose tolerance test.
> 
> She let me do a finger prick. She said if that came up above 140, they would do a blood draw off the vein. Well, my finger prick came back at 110, so I'm all clear, no blood draw, no Gestational Diabetes! My iron is at 12.2, baby's HB is abt 140, blood pressure is still 100/60, and I've gained SIX pounds since my last appointment. So overall she said my weight gain is spot on where it should be at 25 wks, but if I keep gaining at this rate I think I will be huge. So I'll be watching that more carefully from now on.
> 
> We got to take a peek at the baby, and she was sucking on her hand.
> 
> I'm measuring 26 wks, and baby is head down--mw said she could still move back to breech, but if they are head down by this point its a good sign for later for some reason.
> 
> Are you ladies seeing the doc/mw this week?


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sorry Sophia obviously I can't fathom multiple quotes on my iPhone! Great news on the glucose test, you have the go-ahead to eat in the holidays now! I had my 25w appt on thurs midwife said all was good, measuring spot on for 25w and nice little heartbeat! They don't do the glucose test here I think, next appt is 28w and they do blood then but she didn't say what it was for.

Am away visiting friends this weekend and it's nice to just chill and be looked after!

How is everyone else?


----------



## kafs78

Hey- i had my 24week app yest.

heard HB, coming in at 155bpm....

i also got my Health in pregnancy Grant form, which i should be posting away in the next week or so for the £190 payment.... luckily we UK ppl still get it, as its being withdrawn on 1 Jan 2011.... bloody goverment cuts!


----------



## kafs78

PS - Peeing every 10mins!!


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> Hey- i had my 24week app yest.
> 
> heard HB, coming in at 155bpm....
> 
> i also got my Health in pregnancy Grant form, which i should be posting away in the next week or so for the £190 payment.... luckily we UK ppl still get it, as its being withdrawn on 1 Jan 2011.... bloody goverment cuts!

Oh no! Glad you were able to sneak in just in time and get it!!


----------



## Sophist

How is everyone doing? Bumps growing nicely?

Girls, I'm 26 weeks today--one more week until 3rd trimester, and I can't believe it. I'm fighting a wicked cold that won't go away. My bump feels HUGE. My skin is starting to itch too...

I did my kids Christmas clothes shopping and realized next time my kids need clothes I'll be shopping for 3 instead of 2!!

Found this chart and thought it was nice...our babies are having a really good chance of survival now:


COMPLETED WEEKS OF GESTATION AT BIRTH (using last menstrual period) : CHANCE OF SURVIVAL

21 weeks : 0%

22 weeks : 0-10%

23 weeks : 10-35%

24 weeks : 40-70%

25 weeks : 50-80%

26 weeks : 80-90%

27 weeks : >90%

30 weeks : >95%

34 weeks : >98%


----------



## kafs78

hey congrats on 26wks!

I have a private scan 2morrow to see if im on the blue or pink team!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Wow Sophia LOVE those statistics! Sorry you're feeling under the weather hope u pick up soon!

Ooh Kathleen how exciting! Post as soon as you know! 

Afm mega crazy bad heartburn is meaning I get no sleep and can't drink anything but milk :-( feeling a little sorry for myself tbh! If it doesn't get any better going t have to see if doc can prescribe anything safe 

Xx


----------



## kafs78

IM TEAM *PINK!!!!*

soooooooooo happy, as i wanted another wee girl!

AWCH for the heartburn. Get Gaviscon from your doc/MW asap.....


----------



## Sophist

Congrats on the girl!!! What fun!


----------



## korrinalex

Congratulations Kathleen on your second wee girl! Girls must be so lovely as everone seems to want another...No one seems to say that about boys....mmmmm...hopefully mine will be a little gentle soul like it's father was when he was a little boy. If he takes after me we are in serious trouble!!!:haha: Is everyone having girls apart from me? I am losing track!! I am going to hosp for a check up on Wednesday...isn't is nice not to worry so much? 

On Boxing Day I am flying to the states to visit DH's folks for New Year...so excited! On my return flight, which is Aerlingus, the cut off time for flying is 33 weeks and six days...I will be exactly that! Most people think I am nuts but it is so great to have something to look forward to rather than everyone being drunk apart from me for the second New Year running!!!

We are heading to Rockport, Mass for New Year eve...it so so lovely there..:happydance:

Happy days! xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Congrats on team pink! Yay! I'm still team yellow so mine could be a boy! That would even it out I guess!

Bought Moses basket and a mobile today, putting up curtains in nursery tomorrow, slowly getting there!

Oh and Christmas in the US sounds amazing! Bet you'll have a lovely time! Both my babysitters (my mum and best friend) are going to Australia for Xmas and new year (separately!) so new year will be a quiet one in for us lol!

Xx


----------



## korrinalex

I feelk so enormous that if I keep growing at this rate they won't let me on the plane! I found this website 

https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancy_weight_calculator.html

and it says i am average, but I don't know....you read about all these women who only put on 4 pounds or something!!! How is that possible??!!! xx


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> I feelk so enormous that if I keep growing at this rate they won't let me on the plane! I found this website
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancy_weight_calculator.html
> 
> and it says i am average, but I don't know....you read about all these women who only put on 4 pounds or something!!! How is that possible??!!! xx

I'm average too. I saw a woman at church who is due around the same time as me and she's much bigger, so I'm holding on to that thought (horrible of me!) whenever I feel like a fatty.

Are you girls exercising? I've been trying to walk on my treadmill for 20-30 minutes a day.

We are supposed to have a severe blizzard tonight here. I'm wondering whether our power will go out--if so I'm hoping it will be around the kids bedtime. :haha:

Oh, and I finished the quilt. I'll have to post pictures of it this week!


----------



## korrinalex

Wow Sophia, hope the storm is not too heavy duty!!! Well done for finishing the quilt too! 

I was at the hospital for a check up today and my boy is hanging around in there breech. Hope he turns by my next appointment!! other than that, all is good. xx

Forgot to get my maternity grant form though!!!


----------



## Sophist

Well, the blizzard wasn't much. We got 6" of snow...they didn't even cancel school today. But its really cold out there today!

Karen, he has lots of time to turn! I bet he will turn by your next check up. Will you be able to deliver him breech if he sticks, or will you have to have a c-section for that? It seems like here they usually do a C-section if the baby is breech.


----------



## korrinalex

Yeah, I would go for a c section - I have been reading bits and pieces and it seems quite risky, especially for a first timer. I think they offer to try to turn it for you (yikes!) but the midwife says that often they just pop back to breech!...just hope he turns!! xx


----------



## Sophist

Well girls, I'm 27 weeks today!!!! I'm so thrilled I've made it this far.

But like clockwork I'm in 3rd trimester now and the nausea is coming back, my back hurts, and my hips are starting to hurt! Grrrrrr.....not thrilled.

This morning we cleaned & organized the basement, getting ready to get that room finished so DH can move office and I can have a nursery!! YAY!


----------



## korrinalex

Hey all, 

hope you are doing well.....I have lower back ache and have taken to grunting involuntarily...nice!! Growing out of current maternity clothes and loathed to get any bigger ones:wacko:

I have my first ever snow day...school closed...hooray!!! :happydance: Was half way there through the snow before I found out though!! Hopefully I will find out tomorrow, before I set off, whether it is going to be closed or not. 

Sophia, you are getting so organised! My spare room is still full of junk and I can't seem to muster up the stream to tackle it! School is taking all my energy....considering going on maternity sooner than I intended, just to give myself some time to get organised! I will see!! 

Take care in the snow xx


----------



## Sophist

Oooh, a snow day! Enjoy it!! We hardly ever get snow days here, unless the snow is so bad that the plows/busses can't get through. My kids were disappointed when we got about a foot last week and school still carried on as usual.

How is everyone doing? I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow, that feels like a milestone to me!

We've been playing "guess the bump" a lot, and it seems like this baby is ALL knees and elbows!

I don't feel organized! I feel so slow and clumsy, like it takes me 3x as long to get anything done! I've been packing up to move boxes of books to a shelf downstairs and its like the bending is so annoying and I can't lift anything, so I'm constantly asking DH to come help out. Oh well, eventually it will all be done!

We had some sad news this week. My Dh's nephew that he grew up with, who was the best man in our wedding, took his own life on Monday night. He had been suffering from severe depression, OCD, and social anxiety for a long time. So this week has kind of turned to crap with all the related arrangements. The funeral will be Saturday.


----------



## korrinalex

I am so sorry Sophia about your awful news. The poor man must have been in a very bad place - sometimes no amount of intervention, love or caring can shift the darkness. I have a history of depression in my own family, with some awful events having taken place through the years. No matter how bad things get, nothing prepares you for that loss. I'm sure you have a strong family to see you through this tough time.

"A child, more than all other gifts 
That Earth can offer to declining man, 
Brings hope with it, and forward looking thoughts," Wordsworth.

Stay strong, espeically on Saturday. xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sophia so sorry to read your sad news. Hope everything goes as well as can be hoped at the funeral. Karen your words are beautiful x


----------



## Sophist

Thanks girls! Things are going well, I have my moments. Dh is taking it hard though, they were very close. I'm getting to spend lots of time with my IL's who I don't really care for...bleh. Tomorrow will be a long day no doubt. Today DH is with his family and I'm just running kids to school and doing laundry and such. It's nice to have a break from all the emotional upheaval.

28 weeks today! This feels like a big milestone to me, I'm 7/10 of the way there!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kafs78

Hi every1.. sorry about your sad new sophia....its just awful ( esp at this time of yr)

well i will be 27weeks tomorrow,and i must admit the weeks are passing by nice and quickly now...

I have my Anti-D injection at the hosp in 2 weeks time.... and i have sent away my Gov Health in Preg Grant form so hopf £190 will be in my acc SOON


----------



## Rainbowpea

Glad you're doing ok Sophia. x

Kathleen I got my £190! They put it in only 2 weeks after I sent the form! so of course I went shopping! ha ha, only for boring stuff though like breast pads and cotton wool! I have lots of stuff now though, although mainly been doing it on the internet! cot matress arrived today and cot should be here next week! eek feels a bit real now!

I still think time is moving soooo slowly! Had my 28 week app on thurs and there was a really really dense student midwife there and she couldn't find the heartbeat. luckily i didn't panic as I'd literally just felt baby kick! my midwife then told the student off for looking for the heartbeat in the baby's bottom lol!

Karen your baby is breach right? what did they say what the chances of it moving are? Mine is back to back which is the same as my DD and it was a horrendous labour :-( the midwife said it will move but they said that with DD too...

how is the snow for everyone? it has cleared up here now yay! Still was minus 4 today though grrr!

xx


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> I have my Anti-D injection at the hosp in 2 weeks time.... and i have sent away my Gov Health in Preg Grant form so hopf £190 will be in my acc SOON

Feeling stupid to ask, but what is Anti-D?



Rainbowpea said:


> Glad you're doing ok Sophia. x
> 
> Kathleen I got my £190! They put it in only 2 weeks after I sent the form! so of course I went shopping! ha ha, only for boring stuff though like breast pads and cotton wool! I have lots of stuff now though, although mainly been doing it on the internet! cot matress arrived today and cot should be here next week! eek feels a bit real now!
> 
> I still think time is moving soooo slowly! Had my 28 week app on thurs and there was a really really dense student midwife there and she couldn't find the heartbeat. luckily i didn't panic as I'd literally just felt baby kick! my midwife then told the student off for looking for the heartbeat in the baby's bottom lol!
> 
> Karen your baby is breach right? what did they say what the chances of it moving are? Mine is back to back which is the same as my DD and it was a horrendous labour :-( the midwife said it will move but they said that with DD too...
> 
> how is the snow for everyone? it has cleared up here now yay! Still was minus 4 today though grrr!
> 
> xx

No new snow but we are supposed to get some this weekend. The stuff that's been on the road for a week is finally melting off today.

How nice to get grants! I wish we had that here.

My baby is head down, but she's turned sideways, so her shoulder puts pressure on my sciatic nerve, and her feet are always kicking my ribs on one side only. I know she can still move around at this point because sometimes she still does flips and things, but she always settles back into this one position


----------



## kafs78

Dont know too much about Anti D,but its because im Resus - blood type... and if the baby is resus +, our bloods might mix and cause antibodies.... or something like that..

Snow is HORRENDOUS here... its been snowing for over 1 week.......and we have about 17" of snow on the ground......

Luckily i have been able to get to work and stuff, but the first few days was major CABIN FEVER as i couldnt get out at all! schools were off so it was hard entertaining my daughter all day long..... 

27weeks today!!


----------



## korrinalex

Hi all, hope you are all doing fine. I cannot believe I am nearly 29 weeks. It is getting so close. 

I went for anti-d today...was there for 2 hours as there was a skeleton staff and the anti-d hadn't been sent up because the porters hadn't got in with the snow...blah..de...blah.... It was fine...a little bit sore but nothing compared to what's coming, ha ha!!! 

Baby has seemingly turned...hooray. The midwife just said that he felt head down now but she didn't go into any detail. 

The big freeze is making life very difficult. Tommorrow all the schools are closed again but teachers are being made to get to school!!! Makes no sense at all, seeing as lots live on the other side of the city from where they teach. One 59 year old teacher from my school walked home 7 miles uphill in the snow on Monday..my friend was stuck in her car for 8 hours.....Glasgow just wouldn't shut the schools even though the traffic was deadlocked by lunch time and the new snow fall was over a foot. We had to did cars out of the carpark. It is hell!!
Anyway. my head has told me to stay at home tomorrow...hooray!!! I am not one to play the pregnancy card but this is a definate bonus!


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> Dont know too much about Anti D,but its because im Resus - blood type... and if the baby is resus +, our bloods might mix and cause antibodies.... or something like that..
> 
> Snow is HORRENDOUS here... its been snowing for over 1 week.......and we have about 17" of snow on the ground......
> 
> Luckily i have been able to get to work and stuff, but the first few days was major CABIN FEVER as i couldnt get out at all! schools were off so it was hard entertaining my daughter all day long.....
> 
> 27weeks today!!

Ok, gotcha on the anti-D. I think it might be called something else here, but I'm not sure. My blood type is rhesus positive, so I've never had to worry about it.

Congrats on 27 weeks!!



korrinalex said:


> Hi all, hope you are all doing fine. I cannot believe I am nearly 29 weeks. It is getting so close.
> 
> I went for anti-d today...was there for 2 hours as there was a skeleton staff and the anti-d hadn't been sent up because the porters hadn't got in with the snow...blah..de...blah.... It was fine...a little bit sore but nothing compared to what's coming, ha ha!!!
> 
> Baby has seemingly turned...hooray. The midwife just said that he felt head down now but she didn't go into any detail.
> 
> The big freeze is making life very difficult. Tommorrow all the schools are closed again but teachers are being made to get to school!!! Makes no sense at all, seeing as lots live on the other side of the city from where they teach. One 59 year old teacher from my school walked home 7 miles uphill in the snow on Monday..my friend was stuck in her car for 8 hours.....Glasgow just wouldn't shut the schools even though the traffic was deadlocked by lunch time and the new snow fall was over a foot. We had to did cars out of the carpark. It is hell!!
> Anyway. my head has told me to stay at home tomorrow...hooray!!! I am not one to play the pregnancy card but this is a definate bonus!

Glad you get to stay home! Sounds like you gals are having some crazy weather! It's been warmer here (45F) but I think we are in for another storm later in the week.

Can you believe how little time we have left? Once the holidays are over, it won't be long and then we will have our LO's in our arms! Hooray for this being such a lucky thread!

I'm heading out with the kids tonight to the HS girls basketball game. My nephew (brother of the one who died last week) is coaching, so we are going to go out and say hello. Not my cup of tea, but DH is out of town and he thinks it would be nice if we went. I'm just waiting on DS to get his homework done and then we are off, we will probably eat some kind of horrible junk food at the game, so I don't have to cook dinner either!


----------



## Sophist

Have you girls dug yourselves out of all the snow yet?

My 29 week visit was yesterday. She keeps telling me how perfectly I'm doing, like I can take personal credit for my BP or urine, lol, but its so uplifting. 

I asked whether I should have a birth plan in place in case of transfer. She said if I need a transfer she'd come along and advocate for me--BUT that she's only ever had to transfer 3 multiparas! One was an attempted VBAC that wasn't going well, one was a woman with a previous forceps delivery, and the third the woman decided she was uncomfortable not birthing in hospital.

Baby is head down and "perfectly positioned" to come out. The hip/groin pain she thinks is ligaments. 

How is everyone doing? It seems like we haven't heard from Alina for a while?


----------



## kafs78

yes it has been a while... hope everything is ok for her?

i cant really believe how quick the weeks are going by now. 0 - 12 weeks DRAGGED.. now they weeks are passing by nicely!

need to get my finger out and order our pram... we have most other things sorted, but just havent went and bougth our pram.

We got our £190 grant in our bank acc - so that was quick....!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hey girls I'm here  glad everything ok with everyone! I'm at that stage where I've started to swell! I had bad water retention with dd and have already had to take my wedding rings off and my legs are massive! Can't believe I still have 10 weeks to go! Will post a bump pic tomo I am huge! 

On the positive side we put the cot up today so except for some tidying the nursery is done! And we paid the balance of the pushchair so that should come in at the beginning of January! Only got to pick up a swing and new monitor and we are all set! X


----------



## Rainbowpea

So Sophia you are planning on a home birth? X


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> Hey girls I'm here  glad everything ok with everyone! I'm at that stage where I've started to swell! I had bad water retention with dd and have already had to take my wedding rings off and my legs are massive! Can't believe I still have 10 weeks to go! Will post a bump pic tomo I am huge!
> 
> On the positive side we put the cot up today so except for some tidying the nursery is done! And we paid the balance of the pushchair so that should come in at the beginning of January! Only got to pick up a swing and new monitor and we are all set! X

I'm swelling a little too--especially in the mornings. Not fun.

That's so great your nursery is nearly done! Our remodeling is sort of at a stand still because we are waiting on electrical. I'm starting to get anxious about it, but I guess its not the end of the world, since baby will room with us for awhile anyway.



Rainbowpea said:


> So Sophia you are planning on a home birth? X

Legally considered a home birth, but I live farther from the MW than she's willing to travel. She has a birth suite at her office which is gorgeous so I'm going there. It's about a 45 minute drive from my home.


----------



## Rainbowpea

ooh a birth suite sounds nice! bit rich the midwife making you travel to her, you're the one that'll be in labour - the travel would be easier for her! 

I am hoping to go midwife led at the hosp - they have very good facilities. will see what they say at my consultant appt in Jan!

as promised bump pic - me at 29+5. Excuse the Pj's!
 



Attached Files:







Jelly baby 29+5.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sophist

You are looking good!

I think she only travels to very local homes--but I know she has women who come to her from a lot farther away--4 or 5 hours even. She's right by the mall, so I think our plan is when labor starts up mildly, to drive into the mall and walk around there, so I don't have to spend the 45 min in heavy labor in the car.


----------



## korrinalex

Rainbowpea said:


> as promised bump pic - me at 29+5. Excuse the Pj's!

Alena! Looking a bit like my good self!! I can't believe how quickly I am expanding and it is a comfort to see you are the same!!! Looking fab!!

I can't believe how close it is and actually want the weeks to slow down now...getting pretty nervous about the birth!!


----------



## Sophist

30 weeks today!!! I'm 3/4 of the way there. I'm not sure this child can grow anymore though, its getting ridiculous. And I think she's grown 3 or 4 extra elbows.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Happy 30 weeks! I can't believe we are this far along! 

Baby had a quiet day yest, could feel movements but not many big kicks. Hope for acmore active day today or else I will ask to be put on a trace. Hopefully not though as the hospital is 45 mins away and we are snowed in again! Were supposed to be going away for the weekend but roads are too bad and dh crashed the car yesterday in the snow :doh: he wasn't hurt but the car doesn't look so good! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! X


----------



## Sophist

Alina I'm so glad your Dh wasn't hurt! Scary!! Will the car be totaled?

I slept terrible last night--I don't think this baby understands that my rib cage is not her home. I was constantly trying to get her feet out from under my ribs and stay out!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Oh dear sorry you had a bad night, at least the baby is head down though! Baby was kicking away yesterday and this am so all good here!

Hopefully just cosmetic damage to the car, will find out on tues when it's booked into the garage-as ling as I can get there lol!


----------



## kafs78

Hi everyone....

how we all doing? times flyng by thanks to Xmas, to keep our minds occupied.

After the NY i only have 3 more weeks of work... thats 9 shifts!
I am finishing up 6 weeks on holiday and then my MAT LEAVE starts 4th march, util Sept..........CANT WAIT!!!

when do you all finish up?


----------



## korrinalex

Hi all, hope all is great with you....Kathleen, I still don't know when I am finishing...it would help if Glasgow City Council would answer my queries and actually acknowledge I am going on Mat leave!!! Nightmare! Anyway, going to work as long as I can so I have more time at the other end. I will hopefully take 9 months then get my hols at the end of that so that will take me up to Christmas next year if I hang on till Feb. That plan could all change though!!

Anyway, i am off to Rockport, Massachusetts on Boxing Day until the 4th Jan to see my DH''s family and don't know whether they have a internet access at their holiday place, so if I am off the radar, then that is why. 

I hope you all have a lovely, peaceful holiday full of festive cheer!! xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

I'm off work on 15th jan! Woo woo can't wait! Although I'm taking the whole of Christmas off due to the snow-can't get eve to nursery! So I will only have 2 weeks left then! I can't wait for 9 months off, although I am self employed so I can take longer but I just wouldn't get paid!

Afm feeling ropey today, was up all night with such bad reflux I was sick twice so feeling a bit sorry for myself! Still stuck inside because of the snow too. At least dh has a week off now so I can rest properly! Had midwife yest too and I had sugar in my urine so have to watch wha I eat and see how it is next time. Perfect timing over Christmas! 

Hope everyone has a fab christmas!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Also forgot to say enjoy your hols Kathleen and karen, sooo jealous! Xx


----------



## Sophist

Merry Merry Christmas girls! I hope everyone has fun and stays safe over the break!


----------



## kafs78

Merry xmas to each of you xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi girls hope you are having a fab holiday break! We've just got back from a wedding on Anglesey now off again down to Bournemouth for new year! Happy new year everyone, our babies will be here in 2011! Xx


----------



## Sophist

Happy New Year!!

Lots of snow here. We slid off the freeway last night into a barrier on the way back from taking the kids ice skating. So we will start the year dealing with insurance....

32 weeks for me yesterday! I can't believe we are getting so close!

Hope everyone is safe & happy this weekend!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sophist said:


> Happy New Year!!
> 
> Lots of snow here. We slid off the freeway last night into a barrier on the way back from taking the kids ice skating. So we will start the year dealing with insurance....
> 
> 32 weeks for me yesterday! I can't believe we are getting so close!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe & happy this weekend!

oh no not you too, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Sophist

Estimate for the repair is $3000!!!! Thank goodness we kept comprehensive insurance on it.


----------



## Rainbowpea

nightmare! ours goes into the garage on thurs so will see what the damage is then! luckily we are fully comp too so it will only mean £100 excess, plus increased premiums next year of course! 

at least no one was hurt x

I have my consultant anesthestist appointment tomorrow, so will find out what my pain management options are. i think the baby must have moved as i have a really sharp pain in my cervix area whenever i move, i'm thinking maybe the head is really low down? i'm not sure if i get to see a consultant obstetrician tomorrow but if i will do i will ask them! also hoping for a tour of the hospital if i can blag one without having booked! busy times!

hope everyone is ok now back at work - it is the final stretch, only a week and a half for me! xx


----------



## Sophist

Yeah, dang the increased premiums. She said ours will go up about $15/month for the first year, and then slightly less for the next 2 years as long as we remain accident free after this of course.

Shop can't get our car in until the 17th, so I'm still driving it around. 

Yes, always grateful no one was hurt. It scared me though--I feel weird going anywhere with kids in the car, because something could happen so fast and that's it. 


I wonder if the cervix pain means your baby has dropped? I keep hoping my little girl will drop and get out of my ribs...but then of course that comes with more pelvic pain, and having to pee more and so on. I can't believe we only have 50 some days left though! It's starting to go fast!!


----------



## kafs78

going fast ---- it sure it!

i have been counting the days till i finish - only 8 more shift... cannot wait.
How good will it be to finally stop having to dress for work...and instead we can stay at home all day eating and getting FATTER!!


----------



## Rainbowpea

well girls my hosp appointment on weds went well. the anesthetist seemed quite positive that we could try a spinal blockve me about to getwe had enough time they could move me about to get it to spread properly. if it is an emergency though I will have to be put asleep for a c-section but apparantly it is a lighter dose and i would be awake within 30 minutes. so feeling a bit more positive! and of course it could all go swimmingly fine and i cough and the baby is out 

still have to go back to see the consultant in 2 weeks so that they can confirm i am ok to go midwifery led and the same week i am going on the tour of the hospital maternity unit - very scary makes it all seem so real!

and we picked up our pushchair - yipee! most things done now except to pick up a new baby monitor, nearly 6 weeks to go! Also took our car into the garage, it will take about 2 weeks to repair as basically the whole outside needs repairing - stupid husband. apparantly we will only get a small courtesy car so will have to squash into that for now. just waiting for the insurance company to authorise repairs and get it in, which will hopefully be soon, or else we'll be cutting it fine with the baby!

and next week is my last working, to say i cannot wait is an understatement, I am sooooo tired it is ridiculous!

xx


----------



## Sophist

I had my appt yesterday, 33 weeks! Since everything is looking so well, I don't go back until 36w.

She wants me to stop the low dose aspirin, and she will screen for GBS at my next appointment.


----------



## kafs78

im due a 34weeks growth scan on the 17th, and it cant come quick enough.

We have been told a girl - so the nursery has pink bits and we have been buying pink clothes etc - so im looking forward to another scan so we can be sure its DEF a girl!

HOWS EVERYONE DOING??

I have a really sore back now, it comes and goes..
Cant sleep at all! Seem to have restless legs!

My underwear is very dischargy - all the time....YUK!

Other than that im tickety boo


----------



## Sophist

I feel your pain with the restless legs, isn't it awful?

I lost part of a mucous plug yesterday and contracted all day--not hard or regular though, just BH. Today it seems to have settled down. I feel weird because it seems so early--but I lost my plug with dd 5 weeks before she was born.


----------



## kafs78

so what your plug like? creamy and mucusy? or pinky/red?
was it a lot?


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sophist said:


> I feel your pain with the restless legs, isn't it awful?
> 
> I lost part of a mucous plug yesterday and contracted all day--not hard or regular though, just BH. Today it seems to have settled down. I feel weird because it seems so early--but I lost my plug with dd 5 weeks before she was born.

oooh how exciting, that is early, so I guess for you that doesn't indicate you are going to have the baby just yet? does the plug re-form? I didn't lose my plug with dd until I was in labour in the hospital!

xx


----------



## Sophist

I think it can re-form. I lost it with DD early on, but don't remember seeing anymore after that, but of course at the hospital you can't always see what's going on so maybe I lost more when I had her?

It wasn't red or bloody, a little more brownish than white, and just looked like boogers I guess. LOL. Not a huge amount, but enough to look like more than just CM.


----------



## korrinalex

Hi everyone....I have had terrible jet lag - flew back on Tues and was working Wed....think I must have forgotten I was pregnant when I booked that flight!! Sort of back to normal and need to work every evening this week too to get my termly plans in for school. No couch time...gonna be dead by Friday...if I make it!! Loads of people at work are off with this and that, and I have just booked in 3 anti-natal classes as well as the usual check ups. I am probably not popular but what can you do??? 

I have an appointment on Wed (run of the mill I think....had some protein in urine last time so will get results of that) but have realised I am due another anti-d now and no appointment has been scheduled for that so I better remind them!! 

I had what I think must be BH for the first time today. Is it really low down and the pain goes into your legs as well? Comes and goes and is like period cramps? 

I look and feel like a giant elephant and don't care anymore, and I would probably appreciate a little slack from work and family but none is forthcoming. People just think when you are so used to doing everything at top speed that you are still firing on all cylinders. Not the case!!! Brain like a sausage. The kids are still managing to work out what the hell these fraction things are so at least I must be still communicating ok for a 10 year old!:wacko:

I'm hoping to finish at mid term 11th Feb, which is still a month away...but still have had no response from the council about my maternity leave:growlmad: What a wonderful system they must have!! 

Glad to hear everyone is ok apart from the horrible symptoms of no sleep, restless legs etc that I am not escaping either. Had horrible, crazy, hormonal strop this weekend too. Poor hubbie!!

Take care xx


----------



## Sophist

Karen, I hope you are feeling better? It does sound like BH that you are having. I've been having some as well, although its calmed down from last week!

I've had more energy this week too, and I've been able to help on the office project a little. My mom called and asked what fabric I want for the baby's room, and she's offered to make the quilt for me! So I need to email her with the choices.

I hope everyone is plugging along and your LO's are all doing well!

Sophia


----------



## Rainbowpea

kafs78 said:


> im due a 34weeks growth scan on the 17th, and it cant come quick enough.
> 
> We have been told a girl - so the nursery has pink bits and we have been buying pink clothes etc - so im looking forward to another scan so we can be sure its DEF a girl!
> 
> HOWS EVERYONE DOING??
> 
> I have a really sore back now, it comes and goes..
> Cant sleep at all! Seem to have restless legs!
> 
> My underwear is very dischargy - all the time....YUK!
> 
> Other than that im tickety boo

How did the growth scan go? I would love another scan to see the baby at this stage!



korrinalex said:


> Hi everyone....I have had terrible jet lag - flew back on Tues and was working Wed....think I must have forgotten I was pregnant when I booked that flight!! Sort of back to normal and need to work every evening this week too to get my termly plans in for school. No couch time...gonna be dead by Friday...if I make it!! Loads of people at work are off with this and that, and I have just booked in 3 anti-natal classes as well as the usual check ups. I am probably not popular but what can you do???
> 
> I have an appointment on Wed (run of the mill I think....had some protein in urine last time so will get results of that) but have realised I am due another anti-d now and no appointment has been scheduled for that so I better remind them!!
> 
> I had what I think must be BH for the first time today. Is it really low down and the pain goes into your legs as well? Comes and goes and is like period cramps?
> 
> I look and feel like a giant elephant and don't care anymore, and I would probably appreciate a little slack from work and family but none is forthcoming. People just think when you are so used to doing everything at top speed that you are still firing on all cylinders. Not the case!!! Brain like a sausage. The kids are still managing to work out what the hell these fraction things are so at least I must be still communicating ok for a 10 year old!:wacko:
> 
> I'm hoping to finish at mid term 11th Feb, which is still a month away...but still have had no response from the council about my maternity leave:growlmad: What a wonderful system they must have!!
> 
> Glad to hear everyone is ok apart from the horrible symptoms of no sleep, restless legs etc that I am not escaping either. Had horrible, crazy, hormonal strop this weekend too. Poor hubbie!!
> 
> Take care xx


Hope you are over the jet lag now, not long until maternity leave, you will get there! I hear you on the no sleep...at the moment I am getting about 6 hours and waking up twice a night and I feel great, which goes to show how badly I was sleeping before!



Sophist said:


> Karen, I hope you are feeling better? It does sound like BH that you are having. I've been having some as well, although its calmed down from last week!
> 
> I've had more energy this week too, and I've been able to help on the office project a little. My mom called and asked what fabric I want for the baby's room, and she's offered to make the quilt for me! So I need to email her with the choices.
> 
> I hope everyone is plugging along and your LO's are all doing well!
> 
> Sophia

Aw that is nice of her to make a quilt! Did you finish yours off in the end? 



AFM - had midwife appt last Thurs and the baby is still lying the wrong way (transverse or oblique) which I didn't realise was bad until now :dohh: i thought that the baby would just move! but no, apparantly if it stays that way I might need a c-section, so my hosp appointment on monday will be less about me asking to be taken out of high risk and instead will be about seeing if I have to have a planned section! I was quite upset at first, but now I have spoken to people who have had sections and it doesn't seem that bad. sods law though that now i am getting my head around it the baby will move! 

hope everyone is not feeling too exhausted! 

xx


----------



## kafs78

growth scan was good... baby healthy and growing well BUT

She is breech! she has 4 weeks to move or its a section for me too!

not sure how i feel about this


----------



## Sophist

Naughty breech babies! I hope they will both turn for you girls!

Alina, yes I did finish my son's quilt. I need to post pictures of it still. I think it turned out cute, but I ended up sending it to my grandma to quilt it for me, and I specifically asked for it to be fluffy--paid for the fluffy batting and such.

When my mom came down to visit, she brought it down and she VACUUM sealed it into a tiny bag, so the whole thing is utterly flat and cannot be revived. I'm still baffled as to why she would do that (I mean, I know she wanted to fit it in her carryon, but it ruined the fluffy comforter we were planning on.)

Girls, I think my baby is going to be huge. She's putting so much pressure on my ribs sometimes I think they are going to crack. I have no idea where she is going to grow for 5 1/2 more weeks!!!


----------



## Sophist

35 weeks today!!! I'm 7/8 of the way there!

Hubby was scheduled to work an extra week around the 17th of Feb, and I was really worried in case this LO comes early, but then things changed again so he will be home from Feb 16 through the first half of March with no traveling. *whew*


----------



## korrinalex

Hi all, hope all these babies are a-turning!! I don't know what position mine is in as noone has checked it for ages...last person was a very young male doc who didn't seem too clued up on baby position!!! 

I am feeling fine and over the jet lag, but can't believe how busy I am at work...for UK mums in the know...I am the eco person at school and our 4th Green Flag assessment is on 3rd Feb....major amounts of work! Was on a litter pick the other afternoon finishing building A bug mansion....sounds like I am fit but I am sooooo not! Back killing me and should not be doing these things!!! I am doing too much at home too and need to slow down but can't seem to stop pushing myself and stressing a bout getting loads done!!! DH keeps telling me to stop working but I have been doing this project for 2 years and want to see it through. Madness!!!

I have my heart echo at last on 31st and then I can think about a birth plan depending on the results...quite fancy the birthing pool but will see.

Sophia, so rubbish about your quilt...hope you can find a way to give it back some "ooomph" ....after all the love you put into it.

Isn't it great how far we have all come? Nearly there! Must say I am getting a bit anxious incaser anything goes wrong but trying to squash these thoughts. Keep well everyone. :flower:


----------



## Sophist

I'm getting anxious too--I keep thinking its easier to check on a baby that is actually in your arms.

My little girl has dropped and I've lost more mucous plug, contracting regularly every night from about 5-10 pm, but they never get more intense or closer together so I know its not the real deal yet. I finally have relief in my ribs though!!! It's wonderful to be able to breathe! She's taking advantage of the extra room to do more cartwheels and flips in there.

I go for my 36 wk appt on Friday and she's going to do a GBS swab, so I wonder if she will check my dilation too. Not that it matters, I was dilated to a 3 for weeks and weeks with my other kids and still went overdue!

Karen-good luck with school! My son has big testing stuff starting in Feb too, and its getting crazy stressful. What kind of bugs for the bug mansion?


----------



## kafs78

hi ladies.

i had my MW app on fri, and she said there was slight protein in my urine. So a sample has been sent away for testing. She was confident it was a urine infection and nothing more serious... it would just be my luck it was something more serious... somethign else to worry about!

I am now officially on Mat Leave - and its been a pretty boring day. i went for a swim, which was good, had lunch then watched the sopranos.

Once hubby comes back from the rig ( next week) i wont be so bored im sure.


----------



## Rainbowpea

hey girls sounds like you are all doing well! hooray for maternity leave kathleen! hope baby is trying to turn around?!

woo hoo for dropped baby sophia! although contractions every night for no point must be no fun!

karen sounds like you are crazy busy! i'm not sure how you manage it! 

afm my hosp appointment was rubbish :-( they did a quick scan (i literally saw nothing!) baby is completely the other way to what the midwife thought, but still wonky. so either it has turned around or she had it wrong all along?! so it's head is to the right, so oblique which is still bad but it doesn't have far to go to be in the right place. so I have to go back in 2 weeks to check where it is again so another 2 weeks of limbo for me!

the worrying thing is because it is sideways if i go into labour it is classed as an emergency as the cord could prolapse so i have to go in the minute i start to feel anything. the doc said i should go in even if i think it is just twinges. how stressful is that - i could be in there every day with false labour pains! AND even if the baby doesn't move it looks like they would try to move it and then break my waters to induce me so it couldn't move back. it's all so scary i just wish that the baby was here and safe :-(

sorry for the moan, but I feel like I have got so far and now there are all these setbacks!

xx


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> i had my MW app on fri, and she said there was slight protein in my urine. So a sample has been sent away for testing. She was confident it was a urine infection and nothing more serious... it would just be my luck it was something more serious... somethign else to worry about!
> 
> I am now officially on Mat Leave - and its been a pretty boring day. i went for a swim, which was good, had lunch then watched the sopranos.
> 
> Once hubby comes back from the rig ( next week) i wont be so bored im sure.

Did you hear back on your urine or are they just treating you for an infection? Hope you aren't feeling sick!!

Good for you for swimming! How often do you go? I haven't done any kind of work out in months.



Rainbowpea said:


> afm my hosp appointment was rubbish :-( they did a quick scan (i literally saw nothing!) baby is completely the other way to what the midwife thought, but still wonky. so either it has turned around or she had it wrong all along?! so it's head is to the right, so oblique which is still bad but it doesn't have far to go to be in the right place. so I have to go back in 2 weeks to check where it is again so another 2 weeks of limbo for me!
> 
> the worrying thing is because it is sideways if i go into labour it is classed as an emergency as the cord could prolapse so i have to go in the minute i start to feel anything. the doc said i should go in even if i think it is just twinges. how stressful is that - i could be in there every day with false labour pains! AND even if the baby doesn't move it looks like they would try to move it and then break my waters to induce me so it couldn't move back. it's all so scary i just wish that the baby was here and safe :-(
> 
> sorry for the moan, but I feel like I have got so far and now there are all these setbacks!
> 
> xx

Oh gosh that sounds stressful. Have you been having any signs of labor? I hope your baby settles into a nice cozy spot so you don't have to worry about this!!

I had my 36 wk appt today. I've only gained a pound in the last month, and my blood pressure is the lowest its ever been this pregnancy at 98/58. I thought she would check me when she did the GBS test, but she had me swab myself in the bathroom so I didn't get to find out if I'm dilating.

She said we can go 2 more weeks before my next appt since everything looks good, and to come in if I have any concerns. Meantime she encouraged DH to find lots of fun things for me to do this month because the waiting during the last 4 weeks are awful.

And she said if I haven't had my baby by my due date, I will be considered "overdue" and have to have a nonstress test that day! I can't believe it, I thought we got 2 weeks past our due dates before we were considered truly late! I've never had a nonstress test, so I don't really know what it is...but hopefully I won't need one!


----------



## kafs78

Hi everyone

Another week down for us all !

So hows everyone feeling? I have been getting aches and pains - mainly period pains.. but nothing major. Little Miss is still breech, as i can feel her head right at my ribs...not sure if she will turn at all. But if she doesnt, im not fussed. If its a c sec, then so be it, whatever is safest for her!


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi all! No progress for me here but one week down is good, I seriously cannot wait for this baby to be here! The heartburn is absolutely killing me and I'm thinking I might actually get more sleep with a newborn here! 

don't think my little one has turned either, I have midwife on thurs and hosp on monday so still another week in limbo! I'm with you kathleen, whatever option is safer!

Sophia I have never even heard of a nonstress test?!

hang on in there girls, we're nearly there! xx


----------



## kafs78

Wonder who will have their baby first between us????


----------



## Sophist

I was just wondering the same thing!! You will probably all go before me and you'll have to keep me supplied with cute baby pictures to get me through while I go overdue to 42 weeks, ha ha.

Here's what I found online about nonstress test:



> The test involves attaching one belt to the mother&#8217;s abdomen to measure fetal heart rate and another belt to measure contractions. Movement, heart rate and &#8220;reactivity&#8221; of heart rate to movement is measured for 20-30 minutes. If the baby does not move, it does not necessarily indicate that there is a problem; the baby could just be asleep. A nurse may use a small &#8220;buzzer&#8221; to wake the baby for the remainder of the test.

Doesn't sound too bad, just being monitored! But I still hope my baby is here before then just so I don't have to worry about her!

I hurt my back yesterday somehow. I cannot wait to be comfortable again. And to sleep on my stomach!!!


----------



## kafs78

This sounds like the machine i was hooked up to when i slipped on ice.

i had to lie still on the hosp bed for about 30+mins and press a wee button everytime baby moved. The machine recorded movements etc and it was printed out on a sort of graph thing


----------



## Rainbowpea

Full term today :happydance:

nonstress test doesn't sound too bad i guess, but i bet baby will not be too impressed if the buzzer needs to be used! poor little thing that's not the nicest way to be woken up! :haha:


----------



## Sophist

YAY For full term!!! Any signs baby is getting ready to show her pretty face? I'm counting down until Friday when I hit 37 wks too.

I keep hearing these stories about babies whose placentas fail and such, and its making me paranoid. I am getting so anxious to have my baby in my arms!

I was supposed to have a girls night out this weekend that my SIL's were throwing me. Now they have both canceled. One SIL's mom is going to be in town so she bailed to hang with her mom instead. (My pregnant psycho side wants to punch her in the nose for that). The other one has a sick baby. I don't think we will reschedule, and I'm really bummed.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sophist said:


> YAY For full term!!! Any signs baby is getting ready to show her pretty face? I'm counting down until Friday when I hit 37 wks too.
> 
> I keep hearing these stories about babies whose placentas fail and such, and its making me paranoid. I am getting so anxious to have my baby in my arms!
> 
> I was supposed to have a girls night out this weekend that my SIL's were throwing me. Now they have both canceled. One SIL's mom is going to be in town so she bailed to hang with her mom instead. (My pregnant psycho side wants to punch her in the nose for that). The other one has a sick baby. I don't think we will reschedule, and I'm really bummed.

rubbish about the cancelled night out :-( but I am glad you have a pregnant psycho side, I was worried it was just me :haha:

had midwife today, a different one as my usual one is on holiday. she couldn't tell where the baby was lying (useful). she said she thought maybe it's head was down but that she was glad I have a hosp appt on Monday as she was not really sure at all. beginning to wonder if the baby looks like a baby if no one can figure out where it is lying?! 

she did confirm that pains i have been having in my back are braxton hicks, they are like contractions but in my back not my tummy so was confusing me. they are really sporadic so not worried yet but she was concerned that if they got any worse I should go into hosp because of the risks if the baby is the wrong way :-( so it will be a weekend of me lying on the sofa trying not to go into labour then!

hope everyone else is ok? xx


----------



## korrinalex

Hi ladies...I had my heart echo on Monday at last and all is good, then on Wednesday I had usual checkup...blood pressure slightly up, baby's head 3/5 palpable and they told me that they won't let me go over my dates because of my age, so if it's a no show by 26th I will be being induced that day!! Yikes!!

I am waking up every hour, it seems, in the night - and last night I did not get back to sleep at all from 4.10am! Sooooo tired!! My assessment was cancelled today at short notice as the assessors had flu, then they rescheduled it for tomorrow with a completely different guy who doesn't know what I have been doing, so no pressure or stress there!!!

A week tomorrow is my last day at school and I can't wait. Knowing my luck, the little one will arrive the next day!! Promise I won't compain! 

Come on all you babies.....turn!!! xxxx


----------



## korrinalex

PS.....just realised I am full term today...yay!!! Like you all, I will feel much better when he is my arms! xx


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> rubbish about the cancelled night out :-( but I am glad you have a pregnant psycho side, I was worried it was just me :haha:
> 
> had midwife today, a different one as my usual one is on holiday. she couldn't tell where the baby was lying (useful). she said she thought maybe it's head was down but that she was glad I have a hosp appt on Monday as she was not really sure at all. beginning to wonder if the baby looks like a baby if no one can figure out where it is lying?!
> 
> she did confirm that pains i have been having in my back are braxton hicks, they are like contractions but in my back not my tummy so was confusing me. they are really sporadic so not worried yet but she was concerned that if they got any worse I should go into hosp because of the risks if the baby is the wrong way :-( so it will be a weekend of me lying on the sofa trying not to go into labour then!
> 
> hope everyone else is ok? xx

Ha, I think my pregnant psycho side is starting to take over!!! It seems like everything either ticks me off or devastates me and I'm in tears.

Have you tried the spinning babies website to figure out how your baby is lying? I hope it is head down, that would be a relief!

Keep us updated if your BH pick up into something more!



korrinalex said:


> Hi ladies...I had my heart echo on Monday at last and all is good, then on Wednesday I had usual checkup...blood pressure slightly up, baby's head 3/5 palpable and they told me that they won't let me go over my dates because of my age, so if it's a no show by 26th I will be being induced that day!! Yikes!!
> 
> I am waking up every hour, it seems, in the night - and last night I did not get back to sleep at all from 4.10am! Sooooo tired!! My assessment was cancelled today at short notice as the assessors had flu, then they rescheduled it for tomorrow with a completely different guy who doesn't know what I have been doing, so no pressure or stress there!!!
> 
> A week tomorrow is my last day at school and I can't wait. Knowing my luck, the little one will arrive the next day!! Promise I won't compain!
> 
> Come on all you babies.....turn!!! xxxx

YAY for last day of school--it will be nice for you to have a break!! Hopefully you will have at least a couple days to get things sorted before baby shows up!

Sorry to hear you aren't sleeping. It's such a challenge isn't it? I have been making practically a nest of pillows, and Dh comes home tonight, I'm tempted to have him go sleep elsewhere so I can have all the pillows and the middle of the bed.

Congrats on making full term!!!!!


----------



## Sophist

Oh I forgot to mention--I woke up to lots of BH this morning around 6 am, and they've been going all day long. Not getting harder or more frequent, but definitely there. I can feel baby's head slamming my cervix with each step (she must be huge because her feet are still in my ribs too.)

I don't think its the real thing, but it motivated me to fill the dresser (did I already mention my dad was out yesterday and put it together for me?) with baby clothes, pack a bag for baby, and clean my master bedroom. I'd like to get the master bath cleaned today too.


----------



## Sophist

Sorry to do 3 posts in a row--but my GBS labs just came back and they are negative! I don't have to have antibiotics/IV in labor!! YAY!


----------



## korrinalex

Sophist said:


> Sorry to do 3 posts in a row--but my GBS labs just came back and they are negative! I don't have to have antibiotics/IV in labor!! YAY!

Great news Sophia! Makes things a little easier!! Gosh, these BH sound quite strong! I am having them too, especially at night but not contantly like that. My little one's head is doing some pounding too and the feet are still right up! I am only 5 foot tall so I guess he hasn't got that much room to manouvre...

My school passed the assessment I was leading today and the assessors said it was the loveliest visit they had ever had!!! I was gob-smacked as they were very experienced and top in their field...a great way to finish up for maternity. Still in shock!!

Take care y'all xxx


----------



## korrinalex

Hi ladies,

found myself so sleepless last night that I was doing school work at 4am just to pass the time! I still felt sooooo full up to my neck from dinner, and so crampy as well. 

I think I am getting pretty anxious about the birth again....for those of you who have been there before, is it really that bad??!!!! I am stressing!!!

xx


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> Sophist said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to do 3 posts in a row--but my GBS labs just came back and they are negative! I don't have to have antibiotics/IV in labor!! YAY!
> 
> Great news Sophia! Makes things a little easier!! Gosh, these BH sound quite strong! I am having them too, especially at night but not contantly like that. My little one's head is doing some pounding too and the feet are still right up! I am only 5 foot tall so I guess he hasn't got that much room to manouvre...
> 
> My school passed the assessment I was leading today and the assessors said it was the loveliest visit they had ever had!!! I was gob-smacked as they were very experienced and top in their field...a great way to finish up for maternity. Still in shock!!
> 
> Take care y'all xxxClick to expand...

Way to go!!!!!

I'm 5'8" and feeling totally crammed in there, I can't imagine how it must feel for you! Last night I was contracting every 10 minutes for several hours, but only 2 of the cntx were hard enough that I had to really pay attention. Then nothing during the night. DH leaves for another 2 day trip, and after that the rest of his travel is flexible so I'm "home free" to have the baby anytime. I sorta hope she will come soon after this trip so we can enjoy his time off rather than having her come around her due date and only having a couple weeks before he goes back.



korrinalex said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> found myself so sleepless last night that I was doing school work at 4am just to pass the time! I still felt sooooo full up to my neck from dinner, and so crampy as well.
> 
> I think I am getting pretty anxious about the birth again....for those of you who have been there before, is it really that bad??!!!! I am stressing!!!
> 
> xx

I didn't think it was that bad. It was intense, and hard work. But really I would so much rather do labor & delivery than be pregnant!! Even right now my hardest BH contractions feel good because they smush the baby down out of my ribs. I'm kinda looking forward to it. But then I also have panicky moments like "what if its worse than I remember?"


----------



## kafs78

Well i quite clearly remember the PAIN of labour... and am dreading this!!
Def gonna ask for an epi - but i think to be honest i will be c sectioned as i dont think she has turned at all.

not sure if im getting BH.. i get a hard stomach lots, and i mean lots, but its never sore or anything. Just enough that i prode my belly and think " oh its went hard again"

???


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> Well i quite clearly remember the PAIN of labour... and am dreading this!!
> Def gonna ask for an epi - but i think to be honest i will be c sectioned as i dont think she has turned at all.
> 
> not sure if im getting BH.. i get a hard stomach lots, and i mean lots, but its never sore or anything. Just enough that i prode my belly and think " oh its went hard again"
> 
> ???

Yes, those sound like BH! The ones I have been having usually make me concentrate my breathing somewhat, but with my earlier pregnancies I don't remember them being so forceful.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Oh yeah I remember the pain of labour - not good! But you get a little baby at the end of it and it is true that you do forget!

I am up at 4 am too :dohh: DD woke up at 3.30 with a nightmare and I had such bad heartburn that I couldn't go back to sleep. So here I am....

Hospital today, am quite nervous as think if the baby hasn't moved they will do something this week, on the other hand if it has moved I have geared myself up for something happening this week and it won't which will be more than frustrating! 

xx


----------



## kafs78

OOOOH the first of our babies could be born THIS WEEK....

Good luck xx


----------



## Sophist

My baby better be born this week. I'm kind of fed up!!

I know this makes me sound like a total hypocrite but I feel like I can't stand it anymore.

My ribs are killing me. I didn't sleep last night until 6:30 am, I just lay there, exhausted but wide awake and unable to fall asleep. Couldn't get comfortable, kept having to pee. Taking unisom did nothing whatever. I can't go on like this night after night. (Probably 5 out of 7 nights a week are like this.)

Thank goodness a friend stopped by this morning because she "felt" I needed help. She took my daughter and will get her off to school so I can rest today. I don't know what I would have done other wise, I cannot function.

As soon as DH gets home, I'm going to start doing things to get my body prepped for labor. I know baby won't come until she's ready, but at least I can hope my body will be ready when she is, because this is getting ridiculous.

Sorry to rant girls! I hope everyone else's time is going better than mine right now. I have to find some coping skills in case this LO decides to come after her due date like her siblings.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sophist said:


> My baby better be born this week. I'm kind of fed up!!
> 
> I know this makes me sound like a total hypocrite but I feel like I can't stand it anymore.
> 
> My ribs are killing me. I didn't sleep last night until 6:30 am, I just lay there, exhausted but wide awake and unable to fall asleep. Couldn't get comfortable, kept having to pee. Taking unisom did nothing whatever. I can't go on like this night after night. (Probably 5 out of 7 nights a week are like this.)
> 
> Thank goodness a friend stopped by this morning because she "felt" I needed help. She took my daughter and will get her off to school so I can rest today. I don't know what I would have done other wise, I cannot function.
> 
> As soon as DH gets home, I'm going to start doing things to get my body prepped for labor. I know baby won't come until she's ready, but at least I can hope my body will be ready when she is, because this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Sorry to rant girls! I hope everyone else's time is going better than mine right now. I have to find some coping skills in case this LO decides to come after her due date like her siblings.


aw that is nice of your friend. It's horrible surviving with no sleep :hugs: FX for baby coming soon! 

AFM hospital went ok, had another scan and baby is firmly sideways, head on my right, back along the bottom, bottom on my left and limbs all kicking away top right. so baby is quite a way off where it should be I told them I didn't want them to try to move it so c-section booked for next tues aggghhH! they won't do it before 39 weeks despite the risks if i go into labour with it sideways so they told me to be admitted now and wait until next week for the c section. not so practical when i have dd to look after and i think time would really drag spending a week in hospital doing nothing so have come home and may go in at the end of the week/weekend. so fingers crossed nothing happens before then! 

Hope everyone is doing well?


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> aw that is nice of your friend. It's horrible surviving with no sleep :hugs: FX for baby coming soon!
> 
> AFM hospital went ok, had another scan and baby is firmly sideways, head on my right, back along the bottom, bottom on my left and limbs all kicking away top right. so baby is quite a way off where it should be I told them I didn't want them to try to move it so c-section booked for next tues aggghhH! they won't do it before 39 weeks despite the risks if i go into labour with it sideways so they told me to be admitted now and wait until next week for the c section. not so practical when i have dd to look after and i think time would really drag spending a week in hospital doing nothing so have come home and may go in at the end of the week/weekend. so fingers crossed nothing happens before then!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well?

Wow next Tuesday!!!! As in a week from today? I wonder then if you will be the first in our group to have your baby!

I slept better last night, thank goodness and I feel like I can actually function. Today I have to meet with the health insurance rep to fill out forms to add baby to our policy, and I'm hoping to get a little cleaning done. It's really icy out, and I have to pick up Dh at the airport tonight, so hoping it gets warm enough today that it will be safe to drive out there, and that his flight won't be delayed again.

I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## kafs78

im with you on the "fed up" boat - this is soooo boring!

Additionally, i think bubs is still breech - and will know for sure on fri when i see my WMW again. I have another scan on Mon - so if she is still breech - i will need to wait till 39weeks for my c sec.

So your gonna go into hops at the weekend - and stay there till Tues when your sectioned? Gee that will be hard.

Good luck


----------



## Sophist

Girls yesterday I was contracting every 3-4 mins, all day. But it never got harder or more than just uncomfortable.

I took EPO last night.

Today I woke up to major period cramps & nausea. I have my 38 wk appt today at 2. Interested to see if something is starting to happen!!

My daughter has her last art club meeting today--I really don't want her to miss it. And our vehicle from our crash on New Years is finally supposed to be done this afternoon. Augh!!! Inconvenient! But if the baby wants to come today, I'm not going to complain.

And maybe its all just wishful thinking and I'll be here tomorrow going "waaaah! When is this baby going to be born?"

Think positive thoughts for me!


----------



## kafs78

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ thoughts


----------



## Sophist

Back from the MW...

I'm dilated to 3cm and my cervix is "thick but very soft." She said I'm "progressing" quite a bit. Cramps have stopped though.


----------



## korrinalex

Sophist said:


> Back from the MW...
> 
> I'm dilated to 3cm and my cervix is "thick but very soft." She said I'm "progressing" quite a bit. Cramps have stopped though.

Oh! How exciting!!! Sounds like this is it!!! Keep us posted..I will check in later! xxx


----------



## kafs78

OG - your soooo lucky...... hopf you will be a new mom tomorrow!


----------



## Sophist

Well, nothing seems to be going on now. :( I took more EPO...may go for a walk this afternoon and see if I can get things moving along. Just my luck I will be one of the ladies that sits at 3cm for 3 weeks or something.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kafs78

how much EPO are you taking?

I have a sore head AGAIN - but my MW checked me yest and blood pressure is ok, and urine is fine - so nothing to worry about.

If littlE miss decided to come today - that would just be fabulous! HINT HINT


----------



## Sophist

So sorry about your headache!

Yes lets all have our babies today!! :D

I'm taking 2 capsules in the morning and two at night. I'm taking them orally, because I keep hearing the other way is messy. I have no idea if its working...but I woke up with cramps again this morning. Come out little girl so we can meet you!


----------



## korrinalex

Hey ladies, at last I am on maternity leave....woohoooo!!! 

Started it off by deciding to paint all the skirting boards and window ledges....need to learn how to chill fast so that I might get a few days rest!!! I was very crampy and sore through the night again, but nothing happening... going shopping tomorrow for last minute things for hospital, then gonna start with the long walks, spicy food and rasberry tea....I sooooo don't want to be induced!!! 

It is all pretty exciting now....might see you at the hospital yet Kathleen!!xx


----------



## Rainbowpea

No babies yet?! I have pre-op appt tomo and then tuesday it is for me! 

no phone reception in the hospital though so won't be able to update you for a while I'm afraid :-(

good luck girls if anything happens with you in the meantime! xx


----------



## kafs78

oh this really is the end now for us all.

I have been having Bh all day - although i dont think they are real contractions as the pain isnt like "period pain cramps" which i remember from my 1st.
Hopf i go during the night!

Got hosp also 2omorrow, and as she is still breech will get my c sec date.

Good luck ever1.. and yes maybe we will meet face to face Karen xx


----------



## korrinalex

oh wow...it's so exciting!!! Good luck everybody!! Can't wait to hear all the good news and see the pics!! xx


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> Hey ladies, at last I am on maternity leave....woohoooo!!!
> 
> Started it off by deciding to paint all the skirting boards and window ledges....need to learn how to chill fast so that I might get a few days rest!!! I was very crampy and sore through the night again, but nothing happening... going shopping tomorrow for last minute things for hospital, then gonna start with the long walks, spicy food and rasberry tea....I sooooo don't want to be induced!!!
> 
> It is all pretty exciting now....might see you at the hospital yet Kathleen!!xx

Wow, nesting much? I bet you go into labor soon with that energy burst!!



Rainbowpea said:


> No babies yet?! I have pre-op appt tomo and then tuesday it is for me!
> 
> no phone reception in the hospital though so won't be able to update you for a while I'm afraid :-(
> 
> good luck girls if anything happens with you in the meantime! xx

I will light a candle on Tuesday for you!! Good luck!



kafs78 said:


> oh this really is the end now for us all.
> 
> I have been having Bh all day - although i dont think they are real contractions as the pain isnt like "period pain cramps" which i remember from my 1st.
> Hopf i go during the night!
> 
> Got hosp also 2omorrow, and as she is still breech will get my c sec date.
> 
> Good luck ever1.. and yes maybe we will meet face to face Karen xx

I hope she turns!! Keep us updated with your date if not.


As for me--BH all day today. Some of them really hurt, but I"m trying not to get my hopes up that something is going on. It would be nice to have a baby for Valentine's day though!


----------



## kafs78

Fri 25th for a C Sec!! :happydance:


----------



## korrinalex

kafs78 said:


> Fri 25th for a C Sec!! :happydance:

How exciting to know!!! If I don't go naturally, I am seemingly getting induced on 26th (that's the date they suggested a couple of weeks ago) so will see you there!!!! xx


----------



## kafs78

OMG how strange would that be meeting in the flesh....

Good luck girls... x


----------



## Sophist

Alina--candle lit for you!!

Kathleen & Karen--so cool to think of you two meeting up!! I'm due on the 25th, maybe the 3 of us will have our babies within 24 hours.


----------



## korrinalex

Sophist said:


> Alina--candle lit for you!!
> 
> Kathleen & Karen--so cool to think of you two meeting up!! I'm due on the 25th, maybe the 3 of us will have our babies within 24 hours.

I hope to go before I am induced but who knows! It would be mad if we all gave birth within that short space of time....wonder how Alina is doing...dying to know!!! xx


----------



## kafs78

she must be a mum by now eh?


----------



## korrinalex

Yes Alena will be a new mummy!!! 

I went for checkup today...blood pressure up again so got to go back on Monday for a check. 

Midwife did a sweep.....horrible...I was so tense and it was sore and uncomfortable...god knows what I will be like in labour if I can't even bear that! Nightmare! I have been advised to now have "relations" with hubbie...
if it doesn't work, another sweep in a week. I am now officially booked in ward 3 for induction at 2pm on 26th if all else fails!! Terrifying.....


----------



## kafs78

ward 3? I have to go to ward 5 at 07.30am on the 25th - so we will DEF be in at the same time, and with all the cutbacks i hope we are in the same room!!

Njoi the "relations" xx


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> Yes Alena will be a new mummy!!!
> 
> I went for checkup today...blood pressure up again so got to go back on Monday for a check.
> 
> Midwife did a sweep.....horrible...I was so tense and it was sore and uncomfortable...god knows what I will be like in labour if I can't even bear that! Nightmare! I have been advised to now have "relations" with hubbie...
> if it doesn't work, another sweep in a week. I am now officially booked in ward 3 for induction at 2pm on 26th if all else fails!! Terrifying.....

I have my 39 wk check tomorrow, and part of me wants a sweep, but part of me is scared. I've never had one, but when she checked me for dilation last week it hurt BAD.

My MW told me to use my DH for "medicinal purposes" as much as possible. :dohh:





kafs78 said:


> ward 3? I have to go to ward 5 at 07.30am on the 25th - so we will DEF be in at the same time, and with all the cutbacks i hope we are in the same room!!
> 
> Njoi the "relations" xx

Now that would be something else if you are even in the same room!!!!

Girls are you ready for your babies? I'm getting closer. We did finally finish the office and now we are working on moving things down there and getting the old room ready for my son to move. Put up the bassinet today in my bedroom. I'm up now (its 2 am) doing laundry because I can't sleep.

Oh, and I had a bit of bloody show tonight. It probably means NOTHING since I had it a week or more before my daughter, but it would be nice if something would get going.


----------



## korrinalex

Sophist said:


> I have my 39 wk check tomorrow, and part of me wants a sweep, but part of me is scared. I've never had one, but when she checked me for dilation last week it hurt BAD.
> 
> My MW told me to use my DH for "medicinal purposes" as much as possible. :dohh:

Sophie, the sweep was really horrible...I was not prepared for it, but seemingly it was so bad because my cervix is posterior, which the midwife expected with a first baby. It might not be so bad if it's not a first but it was really horrible. I was quite traumatised last night and felt pretty sorry for myself, which is not like me. Then I had to have "relations" with DH....(after the football highlights!!!!?????:dohh:) ....that was another trauma, given the fact that I was already tense and completely not up for any of that!!! Today I feel as if absolutely nothing is happening and it was all a waste of time anyway. 

However, I have got some bloody mucus now so we will see. Your show sounds as if things are moving?? 

Kathleen - that would be so mad if we were in the same room after birth...I will be the one who looks like my last photo plus lots of blubber!!! I am beginning to wish I was getting a planned section - the intervention is horrible and is stressing me out!!!

I am going to put some calming music on and try and chill. Have a good day ladies. xxx


----------



## Sophist

I hope your sweep "took" for all the pain you went through! I was up all night--now I'm exhausted and really nervous about a painful check today. I guess we will see what happens today.

No more show since last night though. :( And I tried to find my own cervix, and I can't seem to locate it, but I used to check it all the time when we were TTC in the past. I wonder if mine is posterior too.

I'm feeling like a slug because DH has been taking care of the kids and working like mad on all my nesting projects. I'm too tired to do much, plus my back & hips are too sore to be able to do as much as I want.


----------



## Sophist

Back from my appt---still 3 cm, 70% effaced. She didn't sweep me, because she's been delivering tons of babies in the last couple days and she's totally worn out--doesn't want to put me into labor.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hi girls! I did it! Juliette Lyra was born on 15th at 5.21pm and weighed 7lb 11oz! Will post more later but she is perfect! I see no babies yet so good luck! X


----------



## korrinalex

Rainbowpea said:


> Hi girls! I did it! Juliette Lyra was born on 15th at 5.21pm and weighed 7lb 11oz! Will post more later but she is perfect! I see no babies yet so good luck! X

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Well done you!!!! gorgeous name and so delighted all is great! Quite a big baby too!!! Can't wait to see the pictures:hugs:xxxx


----------



## kafs78

CONGRATS......our 1st b&B baby!!

So how do you pronounce Lyra...
L-i-ra?
L-ee-ra?
Lie-ra?

So happy for you.... well worth the wait.

Im looking forward to some pics when your ready :happydance:


----------



## Rainbowpea

Thanks girls! I am sooooo pleased as you can probably tell! Sorry I updated at 3 am or something stupid so was too tired to write more. Juliette likes to sleep in the day but won't sleep at night! so true to form she is sleeping nicely now so I am going to do some internet shopping for some little pink clothes!

Sophia thank you for the candle - it did the trick! 

Kathleen - so exciting you have a date. I won't post my story on here until you have been in, in case you don't want to know lol! it was fine though! 

Karen - yay for maternity leave! can't believe you two may be in the same days too - that'll be nice to meet! 

so here is Juliette Lyra (pronounced Lie-ra) soon after she was born - can you tell she is a hungry little thing?! Will post more later when I get them onto the computer!
 



Attached Files:







Davies Phone 011.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## korrinalex

Rainbowpea said:


> so here is Juliette Lyra (pronounced Lie-ra) soon after she was born - can you tell she is a hungry little thing?! Will post more later when I get them onto the computer!

Awwwwww.....she is gorgeous!!!! Soooo chuffed for you! :flower:
xxxx


----------



## Sophist

Congrats! She's lovely, and a very pretty name!!! Way to go!


----------



## kafs78

its soo frecky to think this time last week she was inside your tummy _ now she is here!
She's perfxx

PLEASE post your story - and be as honest as poss. i need to know the true facts..


----------



## kafs78

Well Sophia - any update?
As youve been quite im thinking you may have had your wee baba by now?

i only have 3 more sleeps till i meet my little girl x


----------



## korrinalex

Yes Sophia....any news??? I am going for a second horrible sweep tomorrow afternoon....so not looking forward to it, although it might not be so bad if things have moved on a bit. 

How exciting Kathleen...so close...I think if I get induced, mine will not arrive until Sunday...will see what happens!! Wish he would come naturally before that! xx


----------



## Sophist

kafs78 said:


> Well Sophia - any update?
> As youve been quite im thinking you may have had your wee baba by now?
> 
> i only have 3 more sleeps till i meet my little girl x

I'm so looking forward to hearing your news!!



korrinalex said:


> Yes Sophia....any news??? I am going for a second horrible sweep tomorrow afternoon....so not looking forward to it, although it might not be so bad if things have moved on a bit.
> 
> How exciting Kathleen...so close...I think if I get induced, mine will not arrive until Sunday...will see what happens!! Wish he would come naturally before that! xx


No news for me. Lots of contractions, starting to hurt more and more making it harder to sleep, but they always stop. Last night I was sure it was going to be IT, but I was starving so I got up and had a snack and that stopped them completely. AURGH! I just want to meet my baby!!! 

Friday is my due date and my next appointment. I would really like to have baby before then. Otherwise I may be desperate enough to ask for a sweep.


----------



## Sophist

Girls, my waters have gone!!! I'm just waiting for contractions to get going and then off to the birth center!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## kafs78

*you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rainbowpea

Sophist said:


> Girls, my waters have gone!!! I'm just waiting for contractions to get going and then off to the birth center!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!

whoop whoop! any news yet?! xx


----------



## kafs78

im going for my c sec 2morrow..............! 

WTF , this time 2morrow i will be a mum again


----------



## Sophist

The RD version...typing 1 handed

2 am water broke
6 am drove to birth suite
hypnobabies & nap
9 am got in birth pool
ate cinnamon rolls, drank juice, hung out
labor was totally managable until transition and pushing---those hurt like hell. No meds, interventions or cervical checks in labor!
Cord around neck 3x

Baby born in tub at noon, 10 lbs!! 21.5 inches! Healthy. Lots of hair. No tearing or stitches.

I went into shock after--so the birth endorphins were a little delayed, but now I am so proud of myself!!

Name is Aislinn Elisabeth.

Good luck this weekend girls!


----------



## Rainbowpea

kafs78 said:


> im going for my c sec 2morrow..............!
> 
> WTF , this time 2morrow i will be a mum again

OMG good luck! you will be fine, I found that the waiting was the hardest part. You can feel them 'rummaging' in there but no pain, it is the weirdest thing! When Juliette came out she was a bit shell shocked and needed cpap for 1 min to get her breathing, i think that is pretty normal as bless them poor things are just yoinked out of there unexpected with a section! 

Can't wait to hear the news!



Sophist said:


> The RD version...typing 1 handed
> 
> 2 am water broke
> 6 am drove to birth suite
> hypnobabies & nap
> 9 am got in birth pool
> ate cinnamon rolls, drank juice, hung out
> labor was totally managable until transition and pushing---those hurt like hell. No meds, interventions or cervical checks in labor!
> Cord around neck 3x
> 
> Baby born in tub at noon, 10 lbs!! 21.5 inches! Healthy. Lots of hair. No tearing or stitches.
> 
> I went into shock after--so the birth endorphins were a little delayed, but now I am so proud of myself!!
> 
> Name is Aislinn Elisabeth.
> 
> Good luck this weekend girls!

Congratulations!! Beautiful name! Sounds like you did amazingly well! and 10lb and no stitches or meds - you are my hero! So exciting, the babies are halfway here! xx


----------



## Sophist

Just checking in to see if our last two babies have arrived!! Hope our mommies are doing well also!! Keep us updated ladies--I will check in when I can. Very busy around here--I forgot how much work a newborn is.


----------



## korrinalex

OMG! Congratulations everyone!!!! I am so sorry there has been radio silence...I had a catalogue of disaster, but Jude Santiago is here, alive and well and was born on 24th Feb!!!!

Here goes - 

went to hospital for routine check up on Wed 23rd at 3pm - Blood pressure through roof, protein in urine - they wouldn't let me home!!!
Bany's heartbeat also through roof so they couldn't start the induction and consultant said perhaps we would go down the road of an emergency section.

Staff changed - change of opinion.

Just as I got the first pessary (can't spell it) for emergency induction my phone completely packed in with ALL my numbers and contacts!!!

Monitored from the word go so no birthing pool etc.
Ted got to hosp around 7.30 and was kicked out at 9 - labour started properly around midnight. 

From midnight until 10am I had no pain relief - midwives were about to give me 3rd pessary???????? when, lucky for me, a doctor passed and realised I was contracting hard and often. Examined me there and then, told the midwives I needed the labout suite, not another pessary, so off I went.

From 10am until 8pm I sweated it out with gas an air - and diomorphine in the middle of that somewhere which wore off....baby got stuck at 9cm dilated for 3 hours....then I had an emergency c section!!!

After that my blood pressure hit sky high and I have only just got out of hospital - it went from 112 (my normal) to 205 and I have some heavy duty bp meds to take!!!

I am only home ands will post again soon....Jude is so delightful I would do it all again.....I kept looking on the board for Kathleen's name but did not see her! The hospital is pretty big and there are so many rules that I was reluctant to go searching too much!! Hopefully we will hear something soon. 

I am so delighted for everyone - I am so nervous about being home too - catch up soon lovely mummies!!! xxx


----------



## Rainbowpea

oh congratulatons! i have been waiting to hear news! sounds like you had a rough time, i am so glad little jude made it here ok, well done you! 

one more to go! xx


----------



## korrinalex

Rainbowpea said:


> oh congratulatons! i have been waiting to hear news! sounds like you had a rough time, i am so glad little jude made it here ok, well done you!
> 
> one more to go! xx

It sounds worse than it was!! He was 8lb 8 ounces and looks like his daddy.:happydance: xx I wish I had seen Kathleen...there are a few floors though, so hopefully we will get news soon xx


----------



## Sophist

korrinalex said:


> OMG! Congratulations everyone!!!! I am so sorry there has been radio silence...I had a catalogue of disaster, but Jude Santiago is here, alive and well and was born on 24th Feb!!!!
> 
> Here goes -
> 
> went to hospital for routine check up on Wed 23rd at 3pm - Blood pressure through roof, protein in urine - they wouldn't let me home!!!
> Bany's heartbeat also through roof so they couldn't start the induction and consultant said perhaps we would go down the road of an emergency section.
> 
> Staff changed - change of opinion.
> 
> Just as I got the first pessary (can't spell it) for emergency induction my phone completely packed in with ALL my numbers and contacts!!!
> 
> Monitored from the word go so no birthing pool etc.
> Ted got to hosp around 7.30 and was kicked out at 9 - labour started properly around midnight.
> 
> From midnight until 10am I had no pain relief - midwives were about to give me 3rd pessary???????? when, lucky for me, a doctor passed and realised I was contracting hard and often. Examined me there and then, told the midwives I needed the labout suite, not another pessary, so off I went.
> 
> From 10am until 8pm I sweated it out with gas an air - and diomorphine in the middle of that somewhere which wore off....baby got stuck at 9cm dilated for 3 hours....then I had an emergency c section!!!
> 
> After that my blood pressure hit sky high and I have only just got out of hospital - it went from 112 (my normal) to 205 and I have some heavy duty bp meds to take!!!
> 
> I am only home ands will post again soon....Jude is so delightful I would do it all again.....I kept looking on the board for Kathleen's name but did not see her! The hospital is pretty big and there are so many rules that I was reluctant to go searching too much!! Hopefully we will hear something soon.
> 
> I am so delighted for everyone - I am so nervous about being home too - catch up soon lovely mummies!!! xxx

SO glad to hear from you, so glad to hear Jude is here safe and sound! How are you recovering hun? You deserve a medal for going through all that only to have a C-section anyway!


----------



## kafs78

Well ladies.... im back... and what a week!! 

Firstly baby Lexi was born 25.2.11 @ 7lbs 8oz at 12.13noon.
All was well although her breathng was heavy.... so to cut a LONG story short.
She was whipped into intensive care from early hours Sat morn (26.2.11), she wa son a ventilator. Got a collapsed lung, and a mysterious chest infection. 

After days and days in IC, she slowly got better and now she is home!!

I have never been so scared in my life. Lookign at your new wee baby in an incubator with all the tubes hanging out is horrendous but luckily she is now better and home. 

Im putting it all to the back of my mind now and just thankful shes home.

SO???? hows life with your new wee babies?? pretty great eh?


----------



## kafs78

let see all the other Lucky Thread babies
 



Attached Files:







100_2311.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## korrinalex

Oh Kathleen, she is so beautiful! What a terrible time you must have had. So glad she is better and that all is well in the end...I am very glad I didn't go looking for you...you must have been out of your mind with worry and just need your family around you. Enjoy being at home and take it easy. xxx


----------



## Sophist

Kathleen, she's lovely! So sorry to hear she had such a rough start. Glad to hear she's home and doing well now!!

We took Aislinn for her check up today and she's down to 9 lbs 1 oz. I am really stressed by this--she's supposed to regain her birth weight by 2 weeks, she's 10 days today. How can she gain 15 oz in 4 days? I'm feeling really discouraged about breastfeeding right now, I feel like all this responsibility is on me and I have no control over how much she's getting. Also she is looking a little jaundiced too, so they want to do blood tests. I think this is also from breastfeeding and normal, but I'm second guessing myself all over the place.

Other than that, she looks great and she's grown 1/2 an inch.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Aw Kathleen she is beautiful and love the name! Sorry u had such a scary time, must have been so frightening for you, I'm glad she's home and well now! 

Sophia try not to get disheartened, I think every breastfeeding mother thinks the same at some point. Juliette also lost a lot of her birthweight-12% which is so much that apparantly she should have been taken back in to hosp. I was told to express after each feed and to top her up with the extra with a spoon or cup (although unused a bottle) and she put on weight really quickly again. She also had jaundice so midwife said to put her cot in front of a window as the light would help it go.

We have a busy weekend here as it is dd's 4th birthday on sun so we are going to the cinema and bowling today and have presents and party for 20 kids on Sunday. All with no sleep! Wish me luck!

Will post more pics of juliette when I'm on the pc and not on my phone! 

Xx


----------



## kafs78

Lexi has lost 8oz of birth weight too, so its perf normal.
She also has jaundice, but i too am keeping her near the window and it should lift soon enough.

So whats your routine with feeds?
Im bottle feeding which is probably much more structured that yous who are BFing.

lexi gets about 60 - 80mls every 4-ish hours
10.30
2.30
6.30
AM and PM...........

how scary is the first night home? i kept checking her to see if she is breathing!


----------



## kafs78

Also.......... i suppose we should move..
We are no longer Pregnancy after a loss..

Where to now ladies?


----------



## Sophist

Rainbowpea said:


> Aw Kathleen she is beautiful and love the name! Sorry u had such a scary time, must have been so frightening for you, I'm glad she's home and well now!
> 
> Sophia try not to get disheartened, I think every breastfeeding mother thinks the same at some point. Juliette also lost a lot of her birthweight-12% which is so much that apparantly she should have been taken back in to hosp. I was told to express after each feed and to top her up with the extra with a spoon or cup (although unused a bottle) and she put on weight really quickly again. She also had jaundice so midwife said to put her cot in front of a window as the light would help it go.
> 
> We have a busy weekend here as it is dd's 4th birthday on sun so we are going to the cinema and bowling today and have presents and party for 20 kids on Sunday. All with no sleep! Wish me luck!
> 
> Will post more pics of juliette when I'm on the pc and not on my phone!
> 
> Xx

Happy birthday to your little girl! What movie did you see? Did Juliette behave for all the fun?

I'm not able to express any milk by hand or with a pump--nothing comes out. I am supplementing a little with formula now though after a feed because its freaking me out. I had supply issues with my other kids too.

How much time in the sun for jaundice and how long did it take to go away?



kafs78 said:


> Lexi has lost 8oz of birth weight too, so its perf normal.
> She also has jaundice, but i too am keeping her near the window and it should lift soon enough.
> 
> So whats your routine with feeds?
> Im bottle feeding which is probably much more structured that yous who are BFing.
> 
> lexi gets about 60 - 80mls every 4-ish hours
> 10.30
> 2.30
> 6.30
> AM and PM...........
> 
> how scary is the first night home? i kept checking her to see if she is breathing!


I'm feeding every 2-3 hours round the clock. Waking the baby up to feed since I'm worried about her weight gain. 





kafs78 said:


> Also.......... i suppose we should move..
> We are no longer Pregnancy after a loss..
> 
> Where to now ladies?


Um...? I dunno? I haven't checked out the baby forums. You ladies name the place and I'm happy to go there. I'm guessing Baby Club or the Groups & Discussions to start our own group there?

I have to say every day I am SO grateful to not be pregnant anymore!!!!!


----------



## korrinalex

Hi ladies, 

Jude also lost 10.3% of his birth weight....he has not put anything on for two days and I am stressing too....having to wake him up to feed is horrible, but what can you do? He fights like hell not to go on the breast, then falls asleep once he is on!!! I sometimes feel like throwing in the towel and just going on formula but I have come this far!!! 

Other than that, it is so amazing to have him here...their faces as this stage are so comical and he looks very like his daddy, frowning away!!! 

hope you are all good.

Kathleen - I saw on the news about the babies in the PRM with the infection - one died. It is terrifying to think that an outbreak like that can happen. I am so glad that Lexi is ok. I can't believe that when you are there with your baby, noone tells you that this is all going on right there under your nose. I had absolutely no idea. 

Hope you all have a good day with not too much screaming!!! I had the worst day yet yesterday.....think he has a wee cold. xxx


----------



## Sophist

Karen--try pumping his arm up & down when he falls asleep at the breast. That helps Aislinn wake up enough to take a couple more swallows. I'm frustrated too. We've started supplementing with a bottle when I'm totally dry and she's still starving, so she's taking maybe 4 oz a day from the bottle, spread over 2-3 feedings after I've nursed. Yesterday she had 10 wet diapers in 24 hours, where before she had 4. So I'm feeling it was the right thing to do, but terrified its going to kill my supply and end up FF. BUt maybe that's not the end of the world.

Sorry to hear he has a cold. :(

How often are your babies pooping? Aislinn hardly ever poops, but when she does its huge. I don't think she's pooped since Wednesday.


----------



## kafs78

Karen - we were in the Neonatal ward when the consultant took us aside to explain the press were about to expose a BUG that was sweeping the ward. Luckily lexi was screened and tested safe. think this may have been why we were allowed her home quicker than antisipated.
Still seeing it on the news was frightening, as we had gotten to know other mums and dad in the Intensive care, so it wiould have been one of their babies that died. horrendous.

lexi only seems to be doing 1 poo per day - but my MW says this is fine.

And YES being not-pregnant is brilliant. Although the thought of drinking and a night out just does NOT appeal right now.


----------



## Rainbowpea

Hey girls I love that we are talking feeding, I love it that our babies are here! I am feeding every 3 hours roughly, I am trying to get into some sort of routine as I have the two of them! Juliette was very sleepy in the day and I kept having to wake her to feed but last couple of days she has been more awake. I'm getting her weighed tomorrow so we'll see how well she is doing then.

Her jaundice only lasted a couple of days, I just put her Moses basket under the window in our bedroom and fed her in front of the window too, hope no one could see! With supply issues I have read that the more they feed the more you make so maybe express anyway even if nothing comes out as it will trick your body into making more? I also read something about taking milk thistle or fenugreek to increase supply. Juliette poos loads but I also breastfed dd and I remember crying because she hadn't pooed for 5 days, it is normal for breastfed babies as they are absorbing all the nutrients so not so much to poo.


----------



## Sophist

It looks like the jaundice is on the way out.

But now we both have thrush. Ridiculous. I hope the meds work fast.


----------



## Sophist

I made us a new thread under Parenting Group discussions:

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...-babies-born-late-feb-2011-a.html#post9577449


----------

